# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  Ας πω και εγώ δύο λόγια για μένα

## Pavlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Να με συγχωρέσετε για το μεγάλο κείμενο - έκανα 4 ώρες να το γράψω  :Big Grin:  - αλλά το μυαλό μου είναι σε ένα χάος ( my train of thoughts is derailed  :Smile:  ) και έχω αρκετές παλινωδίες στη διάθεση. Εδώ και ένα χρόνο έχω διαγνωστεί με διπολική διαταραχή τύπου 2. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι 27 χρονών άνεργος, χωρίς πτυχίο και χωρίς να έχω κάνει τη στρατιωτική μου θητεία. Προέρχομαι από μία πολύ υπερπροστατευτική οικογένεια με έναν ψυχαναγκαστικό, ελεγκτικό και επικριτικό πατέρα. Σαν χαρακτήρας ήμουν πάντα κλειστός και χωρίς καθόλου αυτοπεποίθηση. Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν ήμουν 18 χρονών στο πρώτο έτος της σχολής μου και έπαθα το πρώτο επεισόδιο βαριάς κατάθλιψης το οποίο με φόβισε πολύ. Έκανα άλλα 6 χρόνια και με τη βοήθεια πολύ καλών φίλων για να τελειώσω τα μαθήματα της σχολής. Γυρίζοντας στο πατρικό μου, έκανα την πρακτική μου άσκηση στην οποία ήμουν πολύ καλός, εργαζόμουν πολύ γρήγορα και ο διευθυντής μου ακόμα και τώρα λέει πολύ καλά λόγια για μένα. Τελειώνοντας άρχισα να κάνω την πτυχιακή μου εργασία. Εκείνη τη περίοδο έγινε και το δεύτερο επεισόδιο βαριάς κατάθλιψης και είχα πελαγώσει εντελώς. Έπειτα από μια συμβουλή αποφάσισα να ξαναγυρίσω στον τόπο που σπούδασα για να τελειώσω αν και αισθανόμουν χάλια για αυτό. Εκεί μέσα στην πρώτη εβδομάδα έπαθα μία κρίση και δεν κοιμόμουν σχεδόν καθόλου και βρισκόμουν σε αρκετή υπερένταση. Με τη βοήθεια του πατέρα μου ξαναγύρισα στο πατρικό μου και ένιωσα μεγάλη απογοήτευση. Άλλη μια περίοδος βαριάς κατάθλιψης και τελικά η μητέρα μου με παρότρυνε να πάω σε μια ψυχολόγο. Ο πατέρας μου ήταν αρνητικός εξαρχής αλλά δεν είπε κάτι άλλο. Μετά από δύο μήνες η ψυχολόγος με έστειλε σε έναν ψυχίατρο. Πήγα κρυφά από τους γονείς μου γιατί ούτε αναφορά δεν ήθελαν να ακούσουν σε αυτό και φοβούνται πολύ το στίγμα. Αυτός μου συνταγογράφησε φάρμακα και ξεκίνησα να τα παίρνω. Μετά από λίγο καιρό άρχισα να πηγαίνω κρυφά και στη ψυχολόγο καθώς οι γονείς μου δεν μου έδιναν άλλα χρήματα και θεωρούσαν ότι μετά από 3 συνομιλίες όλα θα ήταν εντάξει. Έτσι ξόδεψα όλες τις οικονομίες μου. Η ψυχολόγος όμως συνέχισε να με βλέπει δωρεάν. Είναι ο μόνος άνθρωπος που με στήριξε τόσο πολύ και μου έδωσε να καταλάβω κάποια πράγματα. Εδώ να σημειώσω ότι όταν πήγα στην Κύπρο - τόπο καταγωγής της μητέρας μου - και με τη βοήθεια κάποιων συγγενών μου ανέβηκε η αυτοπεποίθηση και μπόρεσα να διαβάσω πιο καλά και να είμαι πιο χαρούμενος. Τελικά κατάφερα μετά από αγώνα να τελειώσω το πρακτικό κομμάτι της εργασίας και να μου μείνει τώρα η τεκμηρίωση. Γυρίζοντας πίσω άρχισα πάλι με μεγάλα λόγια ότι επιτέλους θα τελειώσω και θα πάρω και το δίπλωμα του αυτοκινήτου. Όμως πάλι τα έκανα θάλασσα και μετά από έναν μήνα έχω γράψει μόνο 3 σελίδες. Ένας φίλος μου μου λέει ότι πάσχω από οξεία τεμπελίτιδα και βάζοντας χαμηλά το πήχη για τον εαυτό μου δεν του δίνω κουράγιο αφήνομαι και δεν εργάζομαι σύμφωνα με τις δυνατότητές μου. Εδώ μάλλον έχει και δίκιο. Πως όμως μπορείς να συγκροτήσεις το μυαλό σου; Θέλει και άλλη προσπάθεια από εμένα.

Τώρα θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι και με τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Ο γιατρός εδώ και ένα χρόνο άρχισε να μου δίνει lamictal, πήρα και για λίγο το abilify αλλά με χάλασε πολύ και το σταμάτησα, και τώρα σαν δεύτερο φάρμακο παίρνω το wellbutrin 300mg εδώ και 10 μέρες ( μετά από δύο μήνες με το 150mg ) για να με κινητοποιήσει και να μου διορθώσει τη συγκέντρωση όπως είπε. Εγώ από ότι παρατήρησα με την επιστροφή μου και σιγά σιγά πάλι έχασα το ρυθμό μου και το κεφάλι μου έγινε πάλι χάος. Τώρα δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αυτό. Αν κατάλαβα καλά το περιβάλλον με επηρεάζει τόσο πολύ;

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας να το διαβάσετε όλο  :Wink:  Εύχομαι σε όλους τα καλύτερα και εγώ ελπίζω να ξεμπλοκάρω και να συνεχίσω το δρόμο μου.

----------


## amelie74

καλως ορισες Παυλο,

θελω να σταθω λιγο στο σημειο που αναφερεις οτι ο φιλος σου λεει οτι πασχεις απο οξεια τεμπελιτιδα.
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΞΟΡΓΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΗΡΘΑΝ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.
ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΞΕXΩΡΙΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ "ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ" ΑΠΟ ΤΟ "ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ" ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΙΩΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ "ΓΛΥΚΑ" ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑΣ. (φυσικα με αυτο δεν εννοω να μην προσπαθεις για το καλυτερο, απλα σε καμια περιπτωση να μην αυτοπροσδιοριζεσαι ως τεμπελης).

επισης σχετικα με αυτο που ρωτας ναι το περιβαλλον παιζει καταλυτικο ρολο.
εχω προσωπικη πειρα επι του θεματος δυστυχως...

για τα φαρμακα που ρωτας δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω γιατι δεν τα εχω παρει, ομως σου ευχομαι να ξεμπλοκαρεις συντομα και να ξαναβρεις τον δρομο σου.πιστευω πως παρολες τις οικογενειακες αντιξοοτητες θα τα καταφερεις γιατι διαβλεπω απο τα γραφομενα σου μια δυναμη θελησης  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλησπερα Παυλο ! Το περιβαλλον που ζουμε κ δη το οικογενειακο ως πρωτογενης φορεας κοινωνικοποιησης διαδραματιζει καταλυτικο ρολο στη μετεπειτα πορεια κ εξελιξη μας, αλλα δεν ειναι κ κατι τελεσιδικο κ μονοδρομη αυτη η διαδικασια.. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να ζεις με χειριστικους, καταπιεστικους κ ενιοτε υπερπροστατευτικους γονεις, εχοντας απο πανω κ το δικο σου προβλημα, τη διπολικη διαταραχη.. Ωστοσο οι συνθηκες που επικρατουν στο οικογενειακο περιβαλλον να ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι μη αναστρεψιμες.. Εννοω οτι μπορεις εσυ να αρχισεις σιγα σιγα να αναθεωρεις κ να προσαρμοζεις καποια δεδομενα κ καταστασεις συμφωνα με τα δικα σου θελω κ συνατοτητες, ωστε να ειναι πιο ηρεμο το κλιμα κ να μην σε παιρνει απο κατω... οι γονεις σου ειναι ενημερωμενοι ?? προσπαθησε να τους εξηγησεις καποια πραγματα κ αμα κ παλι δεν καταλαβαινουν απλα δειξει αδιαφορια, δεν αξιζει να χαλιεσαι, σιγουρα καποιος που δεν αντιμετωπιζει ψυχικη νοσο δεν ειναι σε θεση να καταλαβει τη σοβαροτητα κ πολυπλοκοτητα της καταστασης..

με τη σχολη με στενοχωριεσαι, εχω χασει κι εγω ενα εξαμηνο κ στην εξεταστικη σεπτεμβριου δεν πηγα καν, δεν ξερω καν τι παιζει κ με τις καταληψεις κ το ασυλο, ειναι το τελευταιο που με νοιαζει ειλικρινα..

προσπαθησε να αφουγκραστεις τον εαυτο σου κ να δινεις βαση εκει που πρεπει κα θε φορα..

οσο για τα φαρμακα τα ιδια ακριβως παιρνω κι εγω, δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες παρενεργειες, παρ ολα αυτα ο,τι θες μπορεις να με ρωτησεις !

Καλη συνεχεια σου ευχομαι !!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Μου δίνεται κουράγιο. Αυτό που με νευριάζει λίγο με αυτή την κατάσταση είναι ότι νιώθω ότι έχω πετάξει πολλές ευκαιρίες στη ζωή μου στα σκουπίδια. Όλοι λένε ακόμα και ο καθηγητής μου ότι μπορώ να κάνω πολλά πράγματα, έχω δυνατότητες αλλά δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν που σκαλώνω και πελαγώνω. Ξεκινάω κάτι το γκρεμίζω και ξανά πάλι από την αρχή. Που θα πάει; "I have a dream" όπως έλεγε και ο Martin Luther King. Το μόνο που ζητάω είναι να γίνω δυνατός και σταθερός. Μία οικογένεια δουλειά και ηρεμία.
Οι γονείς μου έχουν δει μία φορά τη ψυχολόγο και από ότι μου είπε ο τοίχος πιο πολύ θα την καταλάβαινε. Ακόμα υποψιάστηκε ότι μάλλον και η μητέρα μου έχει και αυτή τη διαταραχή αφού μιλούσε πολύ και ο ειρμός των σκέψεων της ήταν ακανόνιστος. Στον γιατρό πήγαμε μαζί στην τελευταία επίσκεψη. Εκεί την πήρε λίγο με το άγριο ο γιατρός και δεν μίλησε καθόλου αλλά στο σπίτι άκουσα το κήρυγμά μου. Δεν κατηγορώ τους γονείς μου γιατί έτσι είναι η νοοτροπία τους και δεν μπορώ να την αλλάξω. Άλλωστε η μάνα μου έχει χρόνια νεφρική ανεπάρκεια και δεν θέλω να τους προσθέτω και άλλα προβλήματα εγώ. Ήδη ο πατέρας μου με πίεσε λίγο για το πτυχίο, το θέμα του στρατού και τη θα κάνω στη ζωή μου.
Προσπαθώ να παίρνω παραδείγματα από αλλού. Όπως από μία ξαδέλφη μου που νοσηλεύτηκε ένα μήνα με σχιζοφρένεια αλλά τώρα επέστρεψε, πήρε το πτυχίο της και έγινε δυνατή. Ακόμα έχω έναν πολύ καλό φίλο που γεννήθηκε με αναπηρία στα πόδια αλλά είναι γεμάτος ζωντάνια και μέσα σε όλα.
Βέβαια αυτές τις μέρες παρατηρώ ότι ειδικά το πρωί νιώθω σαν ζόμπι και χωρίς ενέργεια. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω πάλι την σκέψη μου σε ένα πράγμα και κάνω λάθη. Παράδειγμα εδώ λέω θα γράψω αυτό αλλά μόλις πάω να το γράψω το ξεχνάω και μπορεί να μου έρθει αργότερα. Τι να γίνει ότι μπορώ θα κάνω.

Lacrymosa σου έστειλα ένα μήνυμα σχετικά με κάτι απορίες που έχω για τα φάρμακα. Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη σε παρακαλώ απάντησε μου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλο σου απαντησα !!  :Smile: 
Οσο για τα υπολοιπα που λες, προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι κ να τα ιεραρχησεις κ σιγα σιγα ολα θα δρομολογηθουν κ θα μπουν σε μια ταξη. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που φερνεις στο νου σου παραδειγματα παιδιων με σοβαρες ασθενειες που νοσηλευτηκαν κ πετυχαν κατα καποιο τροπο στη ζωη τους, να τα σκεφτεσαι κ να αντλεις δυναμη οτι θα τα καταφερεις κι εσυ ! Τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο! Εγω πασχω απο διπολικη, διατροφικη κ αγχωδη κ εχω νοσηλευτει 2 φορες μια στα 17 με ανορεξια μια προσφατα, κι ομως κ φιλες εχω, κ τη σχολη μου εχω, κ δραστηριοτητες κανω, δεν αφηνομαι να με παρει απο κατω.. προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι θετικα κ να αντιμετωπιζω τις αντιξξοτητες.. απ τη στιγμη που μας τυχαινει κατι για το οποιο δεν φερουμε ευθυνη μετα το αρχικο διαστημα ξεσπασματος κ αμφισβητησης πρεπει να ανασυνταξουμε τις δυναμεις κ τον εαυτο μας κ να προχωρησουμε, οσο δυσκολο κι αν ειναι !!

Με τους γονεις σου κ τη σχολη πως τα πας ?

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο μου,
οπως σου εγραψα κ χθες το περιβαλλον ασκει καταλυτικο ρολο τοσο στην διαμορφωση της προσωπικοτητας μας, οσο και στην μετεπειτα πορεια της ζωης μας.
ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ εσυ μην εστιαζεις οσο μπορεις στην οικογενεια σου και σε αυτα που σου λενε.
*ΝΑ ΕΣΤΙΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ ΣΟΥ*.
δλδ τι θελω να κανω?να παρω πτυχιο.ποσα μαθηματα αντεχω να δινω στην καθε εξεταστικη?τοσα.κλπ κλπ...
*ΑΚΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΥΛΟ,ΤΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΥ, ΤΑ "ΜΠΟΡΩ" ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!
ΧΕΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΦΙΛΩΝ,ΤΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΤΡΙΤΟΥ.*
οσο για τα σκαλωματα και τα πελαγωματα κι αυτα αποδεξου τα.
ολοι οι ανθρωποι τρωμε σκαλωματα...εμεις οι διπολικοι βεβαια λιγο παραπανω...αλλα οπως λες και συ *you have a dream!!!*
αυτο ειναι το βασικοτερο.
*υπαρχει ο στοχος,το ονειρο,το οραμα.
εκει ειναι η ουσια και γι'αυτο πιστευω πως τελικα θα τα καταφερεις στη ζωη σου!* :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Μου φαίνεται ότι θα με καλομάθετε με τα καλά σας λόγια  :Smile:  Με τη σχολή τα πράγματα είναι πολύ απλά. Τα μαθήματα όλα περασμένα, η εξάμηνη πρακτική έχει γίνει και από την πτυχιακή το πρακτικό κομμάτι τελείωσε. Το μόνο που έχει μείνει είναι το πακετάρισμα και η τεκμηρίωση της εργασίας. Εδώ το μόνο κακό είναι ότι έχω πάρει με άσχημο μάτι και φόβο τη σχολή. Έτσι όποτε μιλάω με τον καθηγητή αγχώνομαι λίγο γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε 9 χρόνια έχουν περάσει με πολύ άσχημες εμπειρίες και θέλω να ηρεμήσω από όλα αυτά. Δεν ξέρω και πόσο χρόνο έχω ακόμα στη διάθεσή μου (την κάνω εδώ και 8 μήνες) και όποτε πελαγώνω και δεν προχωράω νευριάζω. Δεν έχω και πολύ υπομονή  :Smile:  . Προσπαθώ όμως να κάτσω έστω και λίγο την ημέρα. Το μεγάλο κακό όμως είναι ότι πρέπει να την γράψω στον υπολογιστή και με κουράζει αρκετά αυτό. 

Με τους γονείς μου οι σχέσεις μας είναι καλές τώρα και προσπαθώ μετά από πολλά χρόνια να αδιαφορώ στα σχόλιά τους και τις απαιτήσεις τους. Έχουν κολλήσει λίγο στο θέμα της αυτοπεποίθησής μου και που δεν παίρνω πρωτοβουλίες αλλά αυτό θα το ακούω πάντα. Θέλουν το καλό μου αλλά ο τρόπος τους δεν ήταν ο κατάλληλος για μένα. Από ότι κατάλαβα ήθελαν απλώς να είμαι καλό και υπάκουο παιδί. Ήταν πολύ κακό να θέλω κάτι που δεν τους άρεσε και δεν έλεγα τίποτα κρατώντας τη στενοχώρια μέσα μου.

Από δραστηριότητες δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολλές. Από μικρός ήμουν μαζεμένος και σε συνδυασμό με την μη ενθάρρυνση του πατέρα μου και την ανάγκη του να μας κλείσει σε ένα κλουβί για να μην πληγωθούμε δεν έκανα πολλά πράγματα. Δεν είμαι και ο τύπος που θα πηγαίνει κάθε μέρα στην καφετέρια. Έτσι αφού πρώτα βέβαια έσκασα λίγο τη ψυχολόγο  :Smile:  ξεκίνησα γυμναστήριο που το σταμάτησα το καλοκαίρι και θα το ξαναρχίσω τώρα. Βέβαια κάθε δραστηριότητα που σε κάνει να βγαίνεις από το σπίτι σου κάνει πάρα πολύ καλό. Έχω ξεκινήσει και το δίπλωμα για το αυτοκίνητο από τον Ιούλιο αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω διαβάσει το βιβλίο για τα σήματα.

Μου φαίνεται ότι πιο πολλά γράφω εδώ παρά στην εργασία  :Smile:  . Όλα από ότι κατάλαβα είναι μέσα στο μυαλό μας. Είμαστε ότι σκεφτόμαστε και οι άλλοι μας επηρεάζουν όσο τους αφήνουμε. Πάλι πολλά έγραψα αλλά που θα πάει θα τα καταφέρω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ρε μια χαρα γραφεις !! Σε παω πολυ εσενα !! Κοιτα να επικεντρωθεις στη σχολη σου κ στην πρακτικη σου να παρεις το πτυχιο να εισαι οκ μετα να σου φυγει κ το αγχος κ ολα !! Δωσε βαση στον εαυτο σου κ στις αναγκες του κ μην επηρεαζεσαι απο κακοβουλα σχολια, δεν αξιζει απλα !!
Πιο πολλα γραφεις εδω παρα στην εργασια ?? Ελα ρε, εμας η εργασια της πρακτικης του τελευταιου εξαμηνου παιρνει περιπου 50 σελιδες !!
Ααα κ παραπονιεσαι !! Τι σχολη εισαι αληθεια ??

----------


## Pavlos

Πίστεψέ με ότι κοιτάω να συγκρατώ τον εαυτό μου και έχω μάθει να ελέγχω και τα διεργασικά μου λάθη ( πω πω επιστήμονας  :Smile:  ) στον τρόπο σκέψης μου. Όχι ψυχαναγκαστικά όμως. Η σχολή μου είναι ΤΕΙ πληροφορικής. Η εργασία θέλει 100 σελίδες μαζί με το πρακτικό που έχω κάνει. Έχω μεράκι με αυτό που διάλεξα και μου αρέσει πολύ να δουλεύω. Γι' αυτό με νευριάζει που δεν αποδίδω. Δεν έχω βέβαια και τις κατάλληλες συνθήκες μιας και η πόλη που ζω είναι καταθλιπτική. Τώρα το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι να αλλάξεις. Αλλά προσπαθώ. Lacrymosa σε πάω και εγώ πολύ. Φαίνεσαι ξηγημένο άτομο. Αλήθεια εσύ σε πια σχολή είσαι (να μην κάνω και έναν έλεγχο  :Smile:  ); Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδαγωγικο Δημοτικης Εκπαιδευσης ειμαι εγω αλλα εχασα ενα εξαμηνο λογω προσωπικων προβληματων... παιρνω -δεν παιρνω πτυχιο τον ιουλιο.. αλλιως απο σεπτεμβρη.. εμας η πρακτικη ειναι ευκολη καθως παμε σε σχολεια αλλα η προετοιμασια, διεξαγωγη κ αξιολογηση της διδασκαλιας ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι της υποθεσης !! Ευχομαι να τα παμε κ οι 2 καλα με τις σχολες μας !!
Φαινεσαι ατομο συνειδητοποιημενο, με αυτοελεγχο !! Σου ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο στη ζωη σου !!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Και σε εσένα ότι καλύτερο εύχομαι. Ευχαριστώ και για την παρέα και τη συνομιλία. Πάντως σε κόβω να γίνεσαι πολύ καλή δασκάλα  :Smile:  Μην μασάς. Όσο για το "συνειδητοποιημένο, με αυτοέλεγχο" μαθαίνω συνέχεια. Με βοήθησε πολύ και η ψυχολόγος. Μερικές φορές όπως και τώρα έχω κάποια πισωγυρίσματα αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Απλώς πιστεύω λίγο αυτοπεποίθηση θέλω να αποκτήσω. Πάω να περπατήσω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια !! Οι συνεδριες με την ψυχολογο θα σε βοηθησουν να ανακαλυπτεις ολο κ περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου κ να αποκτησεις περισσοτερη αυτοπεποιθηση !! Και τα rebounds μεσα στο προγραμμα ειναι, αλλα δεν πρεπει να κολλαμε εκει, αλλα να συνεχιζουμε δυναμικα κ ακαθεκτα !!
Καλη βολτα !!  :Smile: 
cu !!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Μου φαίνεται δεν βάζω μυαλό εύκολα  :Smile: . Κάθομαι και λέω ναι θα καθίσω να τελειώσω το γράψιμο αφού μπορώ να το κάνω. Αλλά από άγχος το αποφεύγω και κάνω οτιδήποτε άλλο στρουθοκαμηλίζοντας. Ακούω και το κλασικό κήρυγμα ότι δεν αναλαμβάνω τις ευθύνες μου και δεν παίρνω πρωτοβουλίες για τη ζωή μου αλλά ένας καλός φίλος μου είπε ότι καλό θα ήταν να αυξήσω λίγο τα αφορολόγητα όριά μου  :Smile:  .

----------


## Lacrymosa

Καλα σου λεει ο φιλος σου χεχεχεχε !!!!! :Smile: 
Κοιτα κ εγω γενικα λιγακι ανοργανωτη ειμαι κ με αγχωνει αυτο πολυ, αλλα το παλευω.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

> .
> Προσπαθώ να παίρνω παραδείγματα από αλλού. Όπως από μία ξαδέλφη μου που νοσηλεύτηκε ένα μήνα με σχιζοφρένεια αλλά τώρα επέστρεψε, πήρε το πτυχίο της και έγινε δυνατή.


δεν ξερεις ποσο θαρρος μου δινει αυτη σου η φραση!σε ευχαριστω που την εγραψες! :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Χαίρομαι πολύ που σε βοήθησε τόσο. Και εγώ βλέπω αυτά τα παραδείγματα όταν απογοητεύομαι ώρες ώρες και παίρνω θάρρος. Θέλω να σε παρακαλέσω κάτι όμως. Δε σε ξέρω αλλά αν θέλεις άλλαξε το ψευδώνυμό σου. Πιστεύω αξίζεις ένα καλύτερο  :Smile: .

----------


## Pavlos

Ώρα για το καθιερωμένο πολεμικό ανακοινωθέν  :Smile: . Τα πράγματα βαίνουν καλώς. Ξαναρχίσαμε το γυμναστήριο και βγαίνουμε και έξω. Μόνο αγκάθι η εργασία. Ώρες ώρες με πιάνει ένα άγχος ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρω και κοιτάω να την αποφύγω ή να διαβάσω γρήγορα σε ακανόνιστες μέρες και ώρες για να φύγει. Έκανα ένα πρόγραμμα και προσπαθώ να οργανωθώ (μαγική λέξη :Smile: ) και να βάλω όρια στον εαυτό μου. Ένας φίλος είπε και ότι απλώς βάζω τον πήχη χαμηλότερα από τις δυνατότητές μου και έτσι δεν αποδίδω. Έχει ένα δίκιο αλλά προσπαθώ. Άκουσα και τα κλασικά ότι πρέπει να κάνω πιο γρήγορα και ότι αν πάω έτσι όπως πάω θα με φάνε και δεν θα πάω καλά στο μέλλον. Παλιά με πείραζαν αυτά. Τώρα λέω να τα αφήσω στην άκρη και να κοιτάξω λίγο τον εαυτό μου. Να κάνω και κάτι γι' αυτόν για να συνεχίσουμε ελπίζοντας στο καλύτερο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλο μ αρεσε το πολεμικο ανακοινωθεν !!!  :Stick Out Tongue: Χαιρομαι που τα πραγματα κ οι δραστηριοτητες σου βαινουν καλως, κ επικεντρωνεις την προσπαθεια σου στη βελτιωση του εαυτου σου!! Συνεχισε ετσι με ολο κ πιο ελπιδοφορα κ ευχαριστα νεα απο το μετωπο λολ !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μπραβο σου Παυλο  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο που κάνετε και μου απαντάτε  :Smile: . Έχω κάνει αυτό το θέμα κάτι σαν ημερολόγιο. Κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη λένε. Και έτσι είναι. Κάτι κάναμε σήμερα αλλά θέλει και άλλη αρκετή δουλειά. Το μόνο που θέλω να φύγει είναι το άγχος της αποτυχίας, της απόδοσης και της προθεσμίας. Το κακό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι η απόδοση μου επηρεάζεται από τα συναισθήματά μου και από το περιβάλλον. Δεν υπάρχει ισορροπία (πρωτότυπο  :Smile: ). Επίσης μόλις κάτι πάει λίγο άσχημα αδρανοποιούμαι και στα υπόλοιπα. Λείπει και η κοινωνική επαφή αλλά δεν είναι καλό να περιμένεις από άλλους να σε ανεβάσουν. Χρειάζεται να βγάλεις τη δύναμη μόνος. Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι ότι θα ήθελα πολύ να ήμουν διαφορετικός ειδικά στο τρόπο αντιμετώπισης των καταστάσεων αλλά δε γίνεται αυτό. Για να δώσω και μία αισιόδοξη νότα σήμερα μία παλιά φίλη μου έδωσε μία σπουδαία συμβουλή. "Σκέψου ότι χτίζεις ένα σπίτι. Δεν μπορείς την ώρα που βάζεις τα θεμέλια να σκέφτεσαι που θα βάλεις την καφετιέρα  :Smile: ". Γι' αυτό υπομονή και μεθοδικότητα. Ακούγεται απλό αλλά στην πράξη θέλει αρκετή δουλειά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε πολυ σοφο αυτο που ειπε η φιλη σου!! Με μικρα κ σταδιακα βηματα κατακτας την ευτυχια κ επιτυγχανεις τους στοχους σου, οχι με αλματα !! Κ βεβαια δεν χρειαζεται να προτρεχεις κ να δημιουργεις σεναρια απ τη στιγμη που κατι δεν υφισταται ουτε ειναι στο προσκηνιο, μιας κ αυτο προκαλει αγχος κ πιεση!! Υπομονη, σωστη οργανωση, μεθοδικοτητα κ αναληψη πρωτοβουλιων ειναι key words για καθε περισταση!! Συνεχισε ετσι, χαιρομαι που γραφεις ωραια κ συγκροτημενα !!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Lacrymosa για την οργάνωση, τη μεθοδικότητα και την υπομονή στα λόγια είμαι καλός αλλά στις πράξεις χωλαίνω. Εδώ και μία εβδομάδα έχω γράψει μόνο δύο παραγράφους. Δε γίνεται δουλειά έτσι. Δεν μπορώ αυτές τις παλινωδίες στη διάθεση ακόμα και κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας γιατί με κουράζουν αρκετά, με αποδιοργανώνουν και δεν μπορώ να γράψω. Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό το πράγμα και με εκνευρίζει. Το κάνω επίτηδες; Απλώς μόνο την εργασία αποφεύγω; Δεν έχω πολλές δραστηριότητες ώστε να συναναστρέφομαι με άλλους ανθρώπους και με πελαγώνει αυτό (αν και νομίζω ότι είναι ένας παράγοντας που οδηγεί και επιδεινώνει αυτή τη κατάσταση); Παραδίνομαι, δεν πιστεύω στον εαυτό μου και δε βγάζω θέληση και επιμονή; Όμως δε θέλω να παραδοθώ αμαχητί γιατί χάθηκα. Η παράδοση και η αδράνεια είναι ότι χειρότερο. Έχω πικρή πείρα από ανάλογες καταστάσεις. Θέλω επιτέλους να γίνω λειτουργικός και δυνατός. Πολύ στη φιλοσοφία και το στοχασμό το ρίξαμε σήμερα  :Smile: .

Το ωραία και συγκροτημένα μου άρεσε πολύ. Αν ήμουν μαθητής σου τι βαθμό θα μου έβαζες; Χαίρομαι πολύ που σε γνώρισα έστω και από εδώ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε κι εγω το παθαινω αυτο, ενω στη θεωρια τα σκεφτομαι ολα οκ, στην πραξη καπου κολλαω κ το χανω... αλλα συνηθως ειναι εφημερο κ μετα επανερχομαι... το να τα παρατας σιγουρα δεν βοηθαει, αλλα κ το υπερμετρο αγχος κ η τελειοθηρια επιφερει εξισου καταστρεπτικα αποτελεσματα !!
οντως στο φιλοσοφικο το ριξαμε λολ αλλα καλα ειναι κι αυτα !!
κι εγω χαιρομαι πολυ που σε γνωρισα!! κ επαναλαμβανω οτι γραφεις ωραια κ συγκροτημενα κ μ αρεσει πολυ το ολο σκεπτικο σου!! α, κ αν ησουν μαθητης μου εννοειται θα σου εβαζα 10 μακαρι αργοτερα τετοιους μαθητες να εχω !!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο παρε και απο μενα αλλο ενα 10 με θαυμαστικο μαλιστα!!!
(οχι μονο για την επιμελεια σου αλλα και για την ανθρωπια που βγαζουν τα γραφομενα σου  :Smile:  )

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Παυλο παρε και απο μενα αλλο ενα 10 με θαυμαστικο μαλιστα!!!
> (οχι μονο για την επιμελεια σου αλλα και για την ανθρωπια που βγαζουν τα γραφομενα σου  )


Ετσι μπραβο !!! Συνολο 20 δλδ !!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο μου πηρες δεκαρια (σε επιμελεια και διαγωγη :Stick Out Tongue: ) απο δυο "συναγωνιστριες" σου !!!
τι σε νοιαζει βρε τωρα η βαθμολογια του καθηγητη??? :Stick Out Tongue: 

ευχομαι να εχεις ενα ομορφο και παραγωγικο σαββατοκυριακο!
καλημερα!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Σας ευχαριστώ για τη συμπαράσταση που μου δείχνετε παρά τα προβλήματα που περνάτε και εσείς. Άλλωστε όπως λέει η παροιμία "βόηθαμε να σε βοηθώ να ανεβούμε το βουνό  :Smile: ". Όντως η παραίτηση και το άγχος - τελειομανία είναι οι δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος. Το κακό που κάνω είναι ότι ένα ποντίκι το έχω κάνει στο μυαλό μου ελέφαντα. Δεν κάνω και υπομονή και δυσκολεύω μόνος μου τα πράγματα. Από ότι παρατηρώ το πρόβλημα είναι στην πειθαρχία του εαυτού μου. Κάθομαι να κάνω κάτι και μετά από λίγο κοιτάω ή σκέφτομαι κάτι άσχετο. Δεν μπορώ να βάλω όρια (ένα χρόνο της έχω αλλάξει τα φώτα σε αυτό το θέμα της ψυχολόγου. Θα έρθει με μαστίγιο από πάνω να με ελέγχει μου είπε  :Smile: ) και είμαι όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος ώρες ώρες. Το πως πέρασα στη σχολή και μετά τα μαθήματα είναι ανεξήγητο φαινόμενο. Ήθελαν και είχα μάθει μία ζωή τα όρια να μου τα βάζουν άλλοι. Τώρα όμως η ψυχολόγος σαν καλή maipulator (έτσι την λέω) μου είπε τη σωστή σκέψη: "Θέλεις να συνεχίσουμε να μιλάμε συνέχεια για τους γονείς σου και τα λάθη που κάνεις; Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Πιστεύω όμως ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να δούμε τι μπορείς να κάνεις για να τα διορθώσεις και να προχωρήσεις από εδώ και πέρα" . Και είναι σωστή (παράξενο αυτό  :Wink: ). Σήμερα έγινε και κάτι που πάντα με ενοχλούσε και με νευρίαζε. Ήρθε ένας θείος μου - αδελφός της μητέρας μου - με έναν αέρα για να με ελέγξει πως τα πάω και τι κάνω στη ζωή μου. Η μητέρα μου έχει δώσει το δικαίωμα στα αδέλφια της να έχουν γνώμη για το τι γίνεται στο σπίτι μας και να μας υποδεικνύουν το σωστό. Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις έχουν δίκιο αλλά ο τρόπος τους με κάνει να αισθάνομαι άσχημα. 

Πολλά λόγια λέω. Πάλι τίποτα από διάβασμα σήμερα. Για να δούμε. Αγώνας.

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο ταυτιζομαι σε πολλα σημεια μαζι σου οταν διαβαζω το θεμα σου.
ειναι ενα πραγμα σαν να διαβαζω για μενα πως να στο πω....
κυριως ταυτιστηκα στο παραπανω ποστ στο οτι ειχες συνηθισει τα ορια να στα βαζουν τριτοι και στο οτι η μητερα σου εχει δωσει δικαιωματα στα αδελφια της να σας υποδεικνυουν το σωστο.

παντως εισαι πολυ τυχερος που εχεις βρει τοσο αξιολογη ψυχολογο και μαλιστα χωρις αμοιβη.
εντυπωσιαστηκα οταν το διαβασα αυτο!
αλλα το σημαντικοτερο ειναι οτι βλεπω οτι αρχιζουν να πιανουν τοπο τα λογια της.
εχεις κανει ηδη τα πρωτα βηματακια!
δεν ειναι και ευκολο πραγμα ε?
Αγωνας οπως λες και συ!
συνεχισε να αγωνιζεσαι....!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε μ αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι κ βλεπεις πλεον τα πραγματα! Οσον αφορα τους συγγενεις κ τον ελεγχο, φροντισε να θεσεις καποια ορια κ να υπαρχουν αποστασεις.. η ψυχολογος σου φαινεται να εχει κανει τρομερη δουλεια.. οπως κ εσυ με την ατομικη σου προσπαθεια.. μου εδωσε πολυ κουραγιο το ποστ σου μιας κ δεν ειμαι κ στα καλυτερα μου απο αποψης διαθεσης.. οσο για τη σχολη κ το διαβασμα, μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια κ σε αγχωνει, κ εγω εχω χασει 2 εξεταστικες, αλλα σημασια εχει πανω απ ολα να ειμαστε εμεις καλα!
καλη συνεχεια !  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

amelie στο θέμα της ψυχολόγου στάθηκα αρκετά τυχερός. Μόλις μου τελείωσαν τα λεφτά και της το είπα μου είπε να συνεχίσουμε. Δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης στη ζωή μου. Στο θέμα του οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος δυστυχώς αυτά τα λάθη είναι συνηθισμένα. Ο πατέρας μου ειδικά από την υπερβολή του σε μερικά πράγματα χωρίς να το καταλάβει δεν έβλεπε τον άλλο σαν ένα πρόσωπο που αξίζει εμπιστοσύνης και έχει δικαίωμα στο λάθος αλλά σαν κάτι δικό μου που για να μην πάθει κακό πρέπει να το προστατέψω και να υπακούσει σε αυτά που θέλω εγώ. Στην άλλη πλευρά της εξίσωσης ήμουν εγώ που αποδείχτα αρκετά ευάλωτος σε αυτή την κατάσταση αφού προσπαθούσα να ανταποκριθώ στην εικόνα που είχαν οι άλλοι για μένα. Έχω και αυτές τις άτιμες τις ευαισθησίες και έδεσε το γλυκό. Εδώ όμως ταιριάζει η φράση της ψυχολόγου που είπα παραπάνω. Τα ίδια με άλλα λόγια γράφω. Αλλά θέλω να τα λέω σε κάποιους που καταλαβαίνουν και που έχουν τα ίδια βιώματα. Το ζήτημα είναι από εδώ και πέρα τι κάνουμε. Ο χρόνος πιέζει. Ο πατέρας μου με κατηγορεί ότι κωλοσυεργώ και δεν κοιτάω το μέλλον μου. Τέλος του χρόνου τελειώνει η υπομονή της μαμάς πατρίδας και με περιμένει. Επίσης τότε τελειώνει και η διορία για την εργασία. Αλλά το καλό τώρα είναι ότι δεν αγχώνομαι τόσο πολύ. Αυτό που θέλω τώρα είναι να αποκτήσω αποφασιστικότητα και τόλμη για να μπορέσω επιτέλους να παίρνω όλο και πιο πολλές πρωτοβουλίες.

----------


## Pavlos

Lacrymosa και εσύ μου δίνεις κουράγιο με το παράδειγμά σου. Δεν νομίζω αν ήταν κάποιος άλλος στη θέση σου με τις καταστάσεις που πέρασες και περνάς να τα κατάφερνε τόσο καλά. Μάλλον νομίζω ότι χειρότερα θα τα πήγαινε. Γι΄ αυτό δύναμη.

----------


## amelie74

> amelie στο θέμα της ψυχολόγου στάθηκα αρκετά τυχερός. Μόλις μου τελείωσαν τα λεφτά και της το είπα μου είπε να συνεχίσουμε. Δεν έχω ξανασυναντήσει έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης στη ζωή μου.


Παυλο ξερεις τι πιστευω?
δεν ειμαι βεβαια σε θεση να γνωριζω την οικονομικη κατασταση της ψυχολογου σου, αλλα πιστευω πως ο βασικοτερος λογος που συνεχιζει να σε βλεπει χωρις αμοιβη, ειναι οτι βλεπει οτι εχουν πιασει τοπο οι προσπαθειες της.
νομιζω πως αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη δικαιωση για εναν ψυχολογο!
περα απο αυτο, πιστευω πως σιγουρα αυτο αποτελει και μια ανθρωπιστικη ενεργεια.
και η δικια μου ψυχολογος ειναι ανθρωπος με Α κεφαλαιο.
δεν νομιζω βεβαια αν ερθει η στιγμη που δεν θα εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να την πληρωνω, οτι θα με παρακολουθει χωρις αμοιβη, ομως με συγκινει αφανταστα το οτι παρολο που εχει ιδιωτευσει προσφατα και προσπαθει να ορθοποδησει εν τω μεσω οικονομικης κρισης (εχοντας χασει απ'οτι μου χει πει πολλους πελατες που δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα να συνεχισουν τη θεραπεια τους, εχοντας λογαριασμους να τρεχουν + το ενοικιο της) , μου κατεβασε την τιμη στα 35 ευρω απο 50 που παιρνει , οταν της εξηγησα οτι η οικονομικη κριση εχει χτυπησει και την οικογενεια μας.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa και εσύ μου δίνεις κουράγιο με το παράδειγμά σου. Δεν νομίζω αν ήταν κάποιος άλλος στη θέση σου με τις καταστάσεις που πέρασες και περνάς να τα κατάφερνε τόσο καλά. Μάλλον νομίζω ότι χειρότερα θα τα πήγαινε. Γι΄ αυτό δύναμη.


Χαιρομαι αν σου δινω κουραγιο με το παραδειγμα μου κ σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα κ παρηγορα σου λογια... αλλα μαλλον παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην ειμαι, παρα προς μιμηση.. ετσι οπως εχω βαλτωσει τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει... ευελπιστω να αλλαξει συντομα αυτη η κατασταση κ να μην προχωρησει το καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο... η γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ευτυχως που το προλαβαμε στην αρχη....
Με εχεις στηριξει πολυ οσο δεν φανταζεσαι με το σκεπτικο σου κ την σταση ζωης σου γενικοτερα... με τη δυναμη που περνας μεσα απο τα μηνυματα σου.. ευχομαι συντομα να βρω κι εγω αυτη τη δυναμη κ να ορθοποδησω.. το θελω τοσο πολυ κ το χω αναγκη....

----------


## Pavlos

amelie από ότι βλέπω δεν λείπουν ποτέ οι καλοί άνθρωποι. Απλά χρειάζεται μόνο να ανοίξεις τα μάτια σου και να ψάξεις να τους βρεις. Σήμερα μία οικογενειακή μας φίλη η οποία έχει χάσει το παιδί της ήρθε και μου είπε ότι θέλει να με στηρίξει και να με βοηθήσει όπως μπορεί. Με ρώταγε τι είναι αυτό που με απασχολεί και στο τέλος μου είπε ότι δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτή την αστάθεια. Στα δικά μου (όχι που δε θα άρχιζα πάλι  :Smile: ) είχαμε μία άλλη μέρα που κύλησε σαν το εκκρεμές. Τουλάχιστον ο ρυθμός ταλάντωσης ήταν σταθερός. Κάνω όμως τις σκέψεις ότι καταστρέφω ο ίδιος τον εαυτό μου και το μέλλον μου με το να συγκρούομαι μαζί του. Πιστεύω ότι δεν τον έχω αποδεχτεί και τον αποστρέφομαι. Γιατί κάποιος ενώ έχει καταλάβει κάποια πράγματα και βλέπει τι χρειάζεται να κάνει δεν το κάνει; Πότε επιτέλους θα μάθω να ελέγχω εγώ το συναίσθημα και όχι αυτό εμένα. Το καλό ή κακό είναι ότι τις απαντήσεις πρέπει να τις δώσω εγώ. Θα δείξει

----------


## Pavlos

> Χαιρομαι αν σου δινω κουραγιο με το παραδειγμα μου κ σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα κ παρηγορα σου λογια... αλλα μαλλον παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην ειμαι, παρα προς μιμηση.. ετσι οπως εχω βαλτωσει τωρα δεν ξερω τι θα γινει... ευελπιστω να αλλαξει συντομα αυτη η κατασταση κ να μην προχωρησει το καταθλιπτικο επεισοδιο... η γιατρος μου ειπε οτι ευτυχως που το προλαβαμε στην αρχη....
> Με εχεις στηριξει πολυ οσο δεν φανταζεσαι με το σκεπτικο σου κ την σταση ζωης σου γενικοτερα... με τη δυναμη που περνας μεσα απο τα μηνυματα σου.. ευχομαι συντομα να βρω κι εγω αυτη τη δυναμη κ να ορθοποδησω.. το θελω τοσο πολυ κ το χω αναγκη....


Lacrymosa παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή δεν είσαι. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Τι να αποφύγει κάποιος από εσένα; Εγώ βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που αγωνίζεται. Ε και αν πέσει λίγο θα ξανασηκωθεί. Άλλωστε το έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν. Γιατί όχι και τώρα; Τη δύναμη την έχεις βρει και την έχεις. Εγώ πριν ένα χρόνο έλεγα ότι όλα τελείωσαν. Είδα όμως να γίνεται κάτι από αυτό; Αν μου επιτρέπεις θέλω να σου δώσω και μία συμβουλή. Μην εμπιστεύεσαι το συναίσθημά σου. Lacrymosa ξέρω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή δεν είσαι. Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Τι να αποφύγει κάποιος από εσένα; Εγώ βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που αγωνίζεται. Ε και αν πέσει λίγο θα ξανασηκωθεί. Άλλωστε το έχεις κάνει στο παρελθόν. Γιατί όχι και τώρα; Τη δύναμη την έχεις βρει και την έχεις. Εγώ πριν ένα χρόνο έλεγα ότι όλα τελείωσαν. Είδα όμως να γίνεται κάτι από αυτό; Αν μου επιτρέπεις θέλω να σου δώσω και μία συμβουλή. Μην εμπιστεύεσαι το συναίσθημά σου. Lacrymosa ξέρω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις.


Χμμ, να μην εμπιστευομαι το συναισθημα μου λες,ε ?? Μυστηρια συμβουλη αυτη, μ αρεσε κατα τ αλλα!! Δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω, παντως δεν θα παψω να αγωνιζομαι... κ αν στην τελικη βρεθω ηττημενη θα ειμαι τουλαχιστον ησυχη με τη συνειδηση μου οτι προσπαθησα, εκανα τα αδυνατα δυνατα αλλα για καποιο λογο οι προσπαθειες δεν ευοδωθηκαν... κ δεν ειναι λιγο αυτο... αλλωστε ειναι κ το χιλιοειπωμενο "η προσπαθεια μετραει"... σε ευχαριστω κ παλι κ ελπιζω να βρω την κρυμμενη δυναμη, σαν αλλον κρυμμενο θησαυρο, κ να την αξιοποιησω για να παω κ παλι μπροστα... να σαι καλα καλη συνεχεια !!

----------


## Pavlos

Σήμερα προβληματίστηκα αρκετά. Είχα ραντεβού με τη ψυχολόγο και με είδε πεσμένο και λίγο απαισιόδοξο. Το πρόγραμμα που είχαμε συμφωνήσει να ακολουθήσω δεν το έκανα κλασικά  :Smile: . Ώρες ώρες δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου συμβαίνει και είμαι σε διλημματική κατάσταση χωρίς να ξέρω τι θέλω. Η καημένη προσπαθεί να καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό που με μπλοκάρει ώστε να βρει ένα τρόπο να με βοηθήσει. Εδώ εγώ δεν βοηθάω και πολύ. Για το θέμα της εργασίας, που το έχουμε βάλει σαν πρώτη προτεραιότητα, με επανέφερε λίγο στην πραγματικότητα. Δεν μπορώ να κρύβομαι, να αναβάλλω και να αποφεύγω να πάρω θέση στα ζητήματα που με αφορούν. Τα χρονικά όρια στενεύουν. Μου πρότεινε τελικά να πάρω μία απόφαση για το πως *θέλω* να συνεχίσω τη ζωή μου. Να αφήσω την εργασία και να προχωρήσω στο στρατό και μετά μια δουλειά; Να συνεχίσω την εργασία ζητώντας παράλληλα λίγη βοήθεια για να προχωρήσω; Την εργασία την κάνω γιατί "*πρέπει*" να την κάνω; Ή το θέλω πραγματικά; Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα και μπέρδεψα με τόσα ερωτήματα  :Smile: . Με πιάνει όμως ένα γαμώτο με το θέμα της σχολής. Από τα 18 μου που όπως αποδείχτηκε ταλαιπωρούμαι με τη διαταραχή έχουν περάσει 9 χρόνια. Στα πρώτα 8 πάλευα μόνος μου χωρίς να ξέρω τι γίνεται και με την πρώτη εκδήλωσή της ένιωσα να φτάνω στο πάτο και έχασα κάθε εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου, τους φίλους μου και την κοπέλα μου. Μετά κόπων και βασάνων, που μερικά τα προκάλεσα και εγώ βέβαια, κατάφερα να βρίσκομαι μισό βήμα πριν πάρω το χαρτί. Την βλέπω και τη σχολή και τον καθηγητή σαν το λιοντάρι που βρυχάται. Δεν είναι όμως έτσι αλλά εγώ πέρα βρέχει. Μου αρέσει να βγάζω τον πόνο μου εδώ γιατί το βλέπω και σαν μια ευκαιρία εκτόνωσης. Αλλά είναι λίγο κακό νομίζω να αναζητάς στήριξη στους άλλους και να μην στηρίζεις εσύ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό σου. Lacrymosa έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες εδώ 


> Δεν ξερω αν θα τα καταφερω, παντως δεν θα παψω να αγωνιζομαι... κ αν στην τελικη βρεθω ηττημενη θα ειμαι τουλαχιστον ησυχη με τη συνειδηση μου οτι προσπαθησα, εκανα τα αδυνατα δυνατα αλλα για καποιο λογο οι προσπαθειες δεν ευοδωθηκαν... κ δεν ειναι λιγο αυτο... αλλωστε ειναι κ το χιλιοειπωμενο "η προσπαθεια μετραει"... σε ευχαριστω κ παλι κ ελπιζω να βρω την κρυμμενη δυναμη, σαν αλλον κρυμμενο θησαυρο, κ να την αξιοποιησω για να παω κ παλι μπροστα


. Και εγώ τώρα δεν κάνω προσπάθεια ούτε τολμάω και αφήνομαι στο κενό προσπαθώντας να ξεγελάσω τον εαυτό μου. Δεν γίνεται όμως. Γιατί μετά χωρίς προσπάθεια νιώθω ενοχές άσε που επιδίδομαι και στο αγαπημένο μου σπορ της κατάκρισης του εαυτού μου (και λίγο της τελειομανίας)  :Smile:  . Άλλωστε όπως έχει πει και ένας άνθρωπος που θαυμάζω 


> Success is a peace of mind which is a direct result of self-satisfaction in knowing you made the effort to become the best of which you are capable of


. Στο δικό μου χαρακτήρα βέβαια κολλάει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να βάζεις πολύ υψηλούς στόχους από την αρχή. Βήμα βήμα και στην πορεία όποια προβλήματα προκύψουν με ψυχραιμία να αναζητήσεις την καλύτερη λύση που μπορείς να δώσεις. Να μην εγκλωβίζεσαι όμως και να μην μένεις αδρανείς. Δεν είχα μάθει να τα κάνω ποτέ αυτά και τώρα έστω και στα 27 άρχισα αρκετά δειλά να λέγεται να προσπαθώ. Δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω το μέλλον αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να σταθώ μόνος μου στα πόδια μου πλέον γιατί και οι γονείς μου δεν μπορούν να με στηρίζουν αιώνια.

Ελπίζω να σας άρεσε η έκθεση ιδεών που έκανα  :Smile: . Παρατηρώ ότι όλο τα ίδια και τα ίδια γράφω χωρίς να κοιτάω να διορθώσω όσο μπορώ τα πράγματα. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε καταρχην γαματη η εκθεση ιδεων !!!!! Απο μενα παιρνει 10 χεχε ασε τι σου λεει ο καθηγητης σου, εμενα θα ακους λολ !! (κ θα πας πολυ μπροστα !!!)
Περα απ την πλακα τωρα, πιστευω εισαι λιγο μπερδεμενος με καποια πραγματα, σχετικα με τα "θελω" τα δικα σου, με τα "πρεπει" των αλλων, με εναν συνδυασμο αυτων κ καπου εκει στη μεση λιγο χανεις το μιτο... αλλα μετα τον ξαναβρισκεις κ ακολουθεις τη διαδρομη που σου ειναι ασφαλης ! Ολα θελουν τον χρονο τους για να εκδηλωθουν οι εκφανσεις τους κ να μπορεις να βγαλεις συμπερασμα... μην προτρεχεις !
ειναι που καλο που τα συζητας αυτα με την ψυχολογο σου, εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι φοβερη κ εχει κανει τρομερη δουλεια !!
σχετικα με το θεμα της σχολης, εφοσον κανεις την πτυχιακη εργασια τωρα, λογικο να εχεις αγχωθει μ αυτο το θεμα κ να σε κατατρωει, αλλα σκεψου οτι λιγο υπομονη κ προσπαθεια να καταβαλλεις σε λιγο θα εχεις το πτυχιο στα χερια σου κ μπορει να το εξασφαλισεις κ με πολυ καλο βαθμο μαλιστα !! Πιστευω σε σενα κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερεις !!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Lacrymosa μήπως να το σκεφτόσουν εκτός από δασκάλα να γίνεις και ψυχολόγος; Να πω την αλήθεια μου αρέσει πολύ η κουβέντα μαζί σου  :Smile: . Πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου και σε θέλω δυνατή. 

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μάθει να διαχειρίζομαι τον εαυτό μου σωστά. Παγιδεύτηκα και εγκλωβίστηκα σε ένα περιβάλλον και προσπαθούσα πάντα να βρω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να είμαι σωστός - καλός. Ενδεικτική φράση "θα πας όπου πρέπει για όσο πρέπει και για όποτε πρέπει". Φυσικά το περιβάλλον δεν ήταν ποτέ ευχαριστημένο με αυτά που έκανα και δεν ανταποκρινόμουν στις προσδοκίες τους. Εγώ τα έπαιρνα κακώς βαριά αυτά. Άλλωστε έχω και το κακό να έχω ευαισθησίες (καλά το έλεγα ότι έπρεπε να γίνω ποιητής  :Smile: ) και να με παίρνει από κάτω στην πρώτη στραβή χωρίς να σκέφτομαι ότι κάθε τέλος είναι και μια καινούργια αρχή. Τώρα προσπαθώ να αρχίσω και εγώ να λέω τη φράση "θέλω να". Αυτά τα ολίγα (πως το έπαθα  :Smile: ). Μου φαίνεται ότι θα σταματήσω να μπαίνω εδώ για να μην το βλέπω και σαν αποκούμπι και να γράφω συνέχεια και να χαζεύω.

----------


## magesticalazier

αντε να δουμε... και εγω στη "απεξαρτηση" είμαι...το παλευω να ξεκολίσω απο εδω αλλα δε γίνεται...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Lacrymosa μήπως να το σκεφτόσουν εκτός από δασκάλα να γίνεις και ψυχολόγος; Να πω την αλήθεια μου αρέσει πολύ η κουβέντα μαζί σου . Πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου και σε θέλω δυνατή. 
> 
> Να σου πω την αληθεια αυτο που λες το χω σκεφτει πολλες φορες !! Αλλα ας βγαλω πρωτα τη σχολη κ μετα βελπουμε!! Κι εμενα μ αρεσει πολυ η συζητηση μαζι σου !! Προσεχω προσεχω !! 
> 
> Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μάθει να διαχειρίζομαι τον εαυτό μου σωστά. 
> 
> Πιστεψε με ειναι δυσκολα αυτο επιτευξιμο, καθως η διαχειριση του εαυτου μας ειναι μια αεναη διαδικασια κ ατερμονη ολη μας τη ζωη, κ οπως γραφεις κ παρακατω, καθοριζεται κ τροποποιειται απο τους εκαστοτε εκλυτικους κοινωνικης κ μη προελευσης παραγοντες..
> 
> Παγιδεύτηκα και εγκλωβίστηκα σε ένα περιβάλλον και προσπαθούσα πάντα να βρω τι πρέπει να κάνω για να είμαι σωστός - καλός. Ενδεικτική φράση "θα πας όπου πρέπει για όσο πρέπει και για όποτε πρέπει". Φυσικά το περιβάλλον δεν ήταν ποτέ ευχαριστημένο με αυτά που έκανα και δεν ανταποκρινόμουν στις προσδοκίες τους. Εγώ τα έπαιρνα κακώς βαριά αυτά. Άλλωστε έχω και το κακό να έχω ευαισθησίες (καλά το έλεγα ότι έπρεπε να γίνω ποιητής ) και να με παίρνει από κάτω στην πρώτη στραβή χωρίς να σκέφτομαι ότι κάθε τέλος είναι και μια καινούργια αρχή. 
> ...


Αυτα τα ωραιααααααα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pavlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Σήμερα αποφάσισα να γράψω για να κάνω έναν έλεγχο προόδου στην Lacrymosa γιατί κάτι άκουσα ότι δεν προσέχει (μου επιτρέπεις να σε πειράξω λίγο ε;  :Wink: ) 


> Πιστεψε με ειναι δυσκολα αυτο επιτευξιμο, καθως η διαχειριση του εαυτου μας ειναι μια αεναη διαδικασια κ ατερμονη ολη μας τη ζωη, κ οπως γραφεις κ παρακατω, καθοριζεται κ τροποποιειται απο τους εκαστοτε εκλυτικους κοινωνικης κ μη προελευσης παραγοντες..


Εδώ δεν έχω τίποτα να πω. Απλώς ζωγραφίζεις.

Είμαι χαρούμενος γιατί στο σημερινό ραντεβού με το γιατρό με βρήκε καλύτερα. Μάλιστα το επόμενο ραντεβού το προγραμματίσαμε σε ενάμιση μήνα αντί για έναν ως συνήθως. Επιπρόσθετα έβαλα τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά και πήρα κάποιες αποφάσεις. Στο θέμα της εργασίας, μετά από παρότρυνση, βρήκα ένα άτομο να με βοηθήσει ώστε να ξεκολλήσω και να την τελειώσω γρηγορότερα. Ταυτόχρονα άρχισα να τακτοποιώ και το θέμα του στρατού μιας και έχω δικαίωμα να υπηρετήσω στον τόπο καταγωγής της μητέρας μου μόνο 3 μήνες αντί για εννέα που είναι εδώ. Βέβαια τους υπόλοιπους από ότι ρώτησα θα πρέπει να τους εξαγοράσω αλλά δεν μπορώ να σπαταλάω χρόνο. Εκεί θα έχω τελειώσει τον Απρίλιο του 2012 ενώ εδώ θα τελειώσω τον Φεβρουάριο του 2013. Ένας φίλος μου, μου είπε να μην το κάνω λόγω των χρημάτων (χαζό να πληρώσω και να μη μάθω να βασίζομαι και να χρησιμοποιώ τα λεφτά για να λύνω καταστάσεις) και του ότι θα με έχουν λίγο στην μπούκα γιατί θα είμαι πρόκληση στους υπόλοιπους που κάνουν περισσότερο αλλά είναι μια ευκαιρία και μια απόφαση που πήρα. Δεν μπορώ να αμφιταλαντεύομαι συνέχεια κοιτώντας τα αρνητικά κάθε κατάστασης. Ας ενεργήσω πάνω σε αυτήν και θα αναλάβω τις ευθύνες που μου αναλογούν χωρίς να εγκλωβίζομαι (που είσαι ψυχολόγε να με καμαρώσεις  :Smile: ). Επίσης έχω αρχίσει να διαβάζω και για τα σήματα. Η ξαδέλφη μου αύριο τα δίνει και πιστεύω ότι θα τα περάσει. Τη βλέπω σαν παράδειγμα δύναμης. Τώρα χρειάζεται να τρέξω τα πράγματα και να με αφήσω να κάνω μερικά λάθη για να μάθω. Ελπίζω όλοι να είστε καλά και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Pavlos

Σήμερα συναντήθηκα με τη ψυχολόγο και μου έδωσε ένα καλό τράνταγμα για περισσότερη βελτίωση. Μου ανέφερε ότι λόγω της οικονομικής της κατάστασης δεν μπορεί να με βλέπει δωρεάν και από εδώ και πέρα θα έχουμε συνεδρίες δύο φορές το μήνα αλλά με μειωμένη τιμή. Να πω την αλήθεια αυτό με ταρακούνησε λίγο. Όχι για το οικονομικό θέμα αλλά για την αραίωση των συνεδριών. Με έκανε να καταλάβω ότι τώρα πια εγώ πρέπει να δραστηριοποιηθώ περισσότερο και να αρχίσω να βασίζομαι στις δυνάμεις μου μη περιμένοντας πάντα κάποιον άλλο να με στηρίξει όταν συμβεί κάτι άσχημο. Μου έχει δώσει αρκετά εφόδια και πιστεύω ότι έχω αποκτήσει πείρα. Πολλές φορές το συναίσθημα είναι ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός μου αφού δεν με αφήνει να δω τα πράγματα όπως είναι στην πραγματικότητα και να βρίσκω εναλλακτικές λύσεις στα διάφορα προβλήματα. Αυτά για την ώρα. Συνεχίζουμε την προσπάθεια.

----------


## amelie74

> Μου έχει δώσει αρκετά εφόδια και πιστεύω ότι έχω αποκτήσει πείρα.


αυτο κραταω απο το ολο σου ποστ γιατι το θεωρω το σημαντικοτερο και το πιο αισιοδοξο!!!
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!*
εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση και αυτο το λεω με πασα ειλικρινια!!!
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΥΛΟ ΜΟΥ !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Pavlos

amelie ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Αλλά κόψε κάτι  :Smile: . Όλοι έχουμε την αξία μας. Εγώ σαν παράδειγμα βλέπω τη ξαδέλφη μου. Πέρασε αρκετά πιο δύσκολα από εμένα και νοσηλευτηκε για ένα μήνα. Όμως τώρα μου δίνει θάρρος με τη δύναμη που καταθέτει. Μου έχει πει τρία πράγματα που κρατάω
1. Μην παραιτήσαι
2. Μην φοβάσαι
3. Πιστεύεις ότι τώρα δεν είναι καλό να καθορίσουμε τη δική μας θέση και στάση ζωής;
Το κλειδί αυτό είναι. Να υπερκεράσεις τους φόβους σου και να γνωρίσεις τον εαυτό σου. Την άλλη εβδομάδα πρέπει να έρθω Αθήνα για να τακτοποιήσω κάποια χαρτιά. Μου φαντάζει δύσκολο και παράξενο. Από μικρός, ειδικά ο πατέρας μου, μου είχε εμφυσύσει ένα φόβο - επιφυλακτικότητα για κάθε καινούργια - ξένη κατάσταση. Πάντα έπρεπε να σκεφτώ πριν κάνω κάτι ή πάρω μια απόφαση τα αρνητικά κάθε θέσης. Χαρακτηριστικές φράσεις το ¨ναι αλλά¨, ¨μήπως όμως¨, ¨πρόσεχε γιατί μπορεί να¨ (πάλι έβγαλα τον πόνο μου :Smile: ). Όλα αυτά όμως είναι λάθος τρόπος να βλέπεις τα πράγματα. Είναι σαν να βλέπεις μόνος σου με τη δική σου θέληση έναν λόφο σαν βουνό. Η ψυχολόγος με βοήθησε να τα δω όλα αυτά. Όμως μόνος μου χρειάζεται να βλέπω πάλι το βουνό σαν λόφο. Όπως μου είπε θα θεωρήσει τον εαυτό της επιτυχημένο και ο στόχος της είναι όταν τη ξεχάσω. Να πω την αλήθεια σαν ψέματα μου φαίνεται ότι παίρνω την κατάσταση στα χέρια μου. Ανησυχώ λίγο για τα πισωγυρίσματα αλλά όπως μου είπε ένας φίλος ¨Για το μόνο πράγμα που χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς είναι η ίδια η ανησυχία. Άσε τη ζωή να κυλίσει για σένα και να σε διδάξει¨. Αυτά για την ώρα. Όποιος κατάφερε να κάνει τον κόπο να τα διαβάσει όλα έχει κέρασμα  :Smile: . Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για όλους.

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο πως παει?
ολα καλα?
χαθηκες απο το φορουμ...
εγω καπως καλυτερα.
προσπαθω να μην ξεχναω-οπως εχουμε πει-να "χαμογελαω" :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

> Παυλο πως παει?
> ολα καλα?
> χαθηκες απο το φορουμ...
> εγω καπως καλυτερα.
> προσπαθω να μην ξεχναω-οπως εχουμε πει-να "χαμογελαω"


Αμελί καλά είμαι. Έχω αρχίσει να βάζω τα πράγματα σε μια τάξη. Ανέβηκα Αθήνα και τακτοποίησα κάτι χαρτιά και τελειώνω το κείμενο της εργασίας με τη βοήθεια που έχω. Επίσης διαβάζω και τα σήματα για το δίπλωμα. Αυτοδιαψεύδομαι πάλι. Θα κανονίσουμε όταν πάρω το δίπλωμα και αυτοκίνητο να σε πάω μια βόλτα  :Smile: . Ελπίζω και προσπαθώ να διορθώσω δύο πράγματα. Να μην αφήνω το συναίσθημά μου να με επηρεάζει ολόκληρο και να γίνω πιο αποφασιστικός και τολμηρός. Μπορώ να το κάνω αλλά θέλει αρκετή δουλειά. Καληνύχτα και καλό αγώνα σε όλους.

----------


## amelie74

πολυ ομορφα τα νεα σου!!!
χμμμ....και γω προσπαθω να μην αφηνω το συναισθημα να με κυριευει και να ειμαι πιο τολμηρη.....ειμαι βεβαια στην προσπαθεια ακομα αλλα οκ που θα παει θα τα καταφερω!
καλη συνεχεια στον αγωνα σου/μας!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μετά από πολύ καιρό.

Έχω να αναφέρω ευχάριστα νέα. Χτες δόξα τον Θεό πέρασα τις θεωρητικές εξετάσεις για το δίπλωμα του αυτοκινήτου και τη Δευτέρα πιάνω τιμόνι. Γι' αυτό να προσέχετε  :Stick Out Tongue: . Στα σοβαρά τώρα η ζωή πιστεύω μου έχει δώσει ένα καλό μάθημα. Κάποιες φορές το ξεχνάω Αλλά ειλικρινά προσπαθώ να καλυτερέψω αλλάζοντας συμπεριφορές και τρόπους σκέψης ώστε να αντιμετωπίζω καλύτερα τις διάφορες περιστάσεις. Όπως μου είπε και ο γιατρός με την ανεξαρτητοποίηση και σιγά σιγά θα γίνουν όλα πολύ καλύτερα. Και το πιστεύω αυτό. Μπορεί να ακουστεί παράξενο αλλά δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου. Όχι βέβαια σε όλον αλλά σε κάποια κομμάτια του ειδικά σκέψεις. Ευχαριστώ όμως τη ψυχολόγο για τη βοήθεια της να τα δω αυτά και το κυριώτερο να βρίσκει πάντα ένα τρόπο για να με κάνει να προσπαθώ όλο και για καλύτερα. Τα σημαντικότερα που έχω κρατήσει είναι ότι χρειάζεται (εδώ μπορεί να πάει και η λέξη πρέπει αλλά δεν τα πάω και τόσο καλά μαζί της  :Smile: ) να τη ξεχάσω σαν πρόσωπο αλλά να θυμάμαι αυτά που μου έχει πει και να τα εφαρμόζω καθώς επίσης ότι κάθε πρόβλημα έχει και τη λύση του και αν αφήσουμε τη ζωή, με λίγη υπομονή από μέρους μας, κάτι που στην αρχή το βλέπουμε κακό και μας πονάει τελικά μπορεί με την πάροδο του χρόνου να αποδειχτεί καλό και να μας ωριμάσει. Γι' αυτό όπως είπε και μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη "αν χτίζεις μια οικοδομή μην αρχίσεις από την αρχή να σκέφτεσαι που θα βάλεις την καφετιέρα! Κάνε ότι μπορείς σε κάθε τι και να αντιμετωπίζεις κάθε πράγμα με τη σειρά του". Πάλι νομίζω ότι πλατειάζω και κουράζω. Κάλη συνέχεια στον αγώνα του καθενός και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## amelie74

πολυ ομορφα τα νεα σου Παυλο μου και πολυ σοφες και ψαγμενες οι συμβουλες τοσο της ψυχολογου σου οσο και της φιλης σου!
ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο και σε σενα! :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Χτες πήρα το βάπτισμα του πυρός στο τιμόνι και ήταν μια ευχάριστη εμπειρία. Βέβαια εγώ έκανα και τα δικά μου λάθη συμπεριφοράς αλλά ο δάσκαλος έδειξε κατανόηση και με δύο τρεις σωστές κουβέντες με έβαλε στη θέση μου. Από μια μικρή ανασφάλεια  :Smile:  για να πετύχω και να γίνω καλός άρχισα να μπλέκομαι σε λεπτομέρειες και να βιάζομαι για να είμαι στην εξέταση έτοιμος. Ο άνθρωπος μου είπε ότι αν από τώρα σκέφτεσαι την εξέταση δεν θα κάνουμε τίποτα (είναι όπως τα λάθη που ανέφερα παραπάνω) και με τη βιασύνη και τις λεπτομέρειες δεν θα μπορέσει να μου μάθει αυτά που χρειάζεται να μου πει. Σαν να έχει ένα δίκιο  :Big Grin: . Επίσης επειδή είμαι και εγώ λίγο μαζεμένος μου είπε κοίτα η οδήγηση είναι ευχάριστο πράγμα. Υπάρχουν κοπέλες 18 - 19 χρονών που είναι μούτρα και έχουν τσαγανό υπάρχει και η αντίθετη κατάσταση αλλά βέβαια αυτό είναι και στο χαρακτήρα του κάθε ανθρώπου. Αργότερα θα χρειάζεται να αναλάβεις πολύ πιο μεγάλες ευθύνες και πρέπει να σταθείς. Εγώ βέβαια το ξέρω αυτό - ότι δεν έχω λίγη αυτοπεποίθηση - αλλά πιστεύω ότι τώρα προσπαθώ να το διώξω αυτό και να βρω τον εαυτό μου. Όπως μου είπε κάποιος η ζωή δεν πρέπει να στα φέρνει όλα δεξιά για να σε κάνει ξυπνάς που και που από το λήθαργό σου και να σε βελτιώνει σαν άνθρωπο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους και καλή δύναμη.

----------


## amelie74

χμμμμ.....επιασες τιμονι Παυλο μου στα χερια σου και κυκλοφορεις στους δρομους?
εμ!μετα μην απορεις που δεν βγαινω απο το σπιτι :P
περα απο την (κρυοκωλη) πλακα, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ!!!
ολα θα πανε καλα!!!!  :Smile: 
εισαι σε πολυ καλο δρομο!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

amelie με το καλό όταν πάρω το δίπλωμα και το αυτοκίνητο να ξέρεις ότι θα είσαι το πρώτο άτομο που θα πάω βόλτα  :Smile: .
Σήμερα δεύτερο μάθημα και πάλι ήμουν σφιγμένος. Δεν το φοβάμαι αλλά κάνω 2 λάθη. Πρώτο ότι βιάζομαι και δεν έχω υπομονή. Δεύτερο είναι ότι αγχώνομαι - όχι τρελά - για να μην κάνω λάθος και να φανώ καλός και σωστός (ξέρω ακούγεται λίγο όσο πατάει η γάτα χαζό). Κακά τα ψέματα έχω ένα θεματάκι με την αυτοπεποίθηση και την αυτοεκτίμηση. Θα προσπαθήσω όμως.

----------


## amelie74

περιμενω λοιπον βολτουλα με το αυτοκινητο!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Μάλλον θα βαρεθείτε να με ακούτε αν δεν με έχετε βαρεθεί ήδη  :Smile: . Σήμερα έκανα και το τρίτο μάθημα. Ο δάσκαλος ακόμα με βλέπει λίγο ψαρωμένο αλλά οκ κάνω ότι μπορώ. Άφησα τον εαυτό μου να αγχωθεί λίγο μετά το μάθημα και αμέσως ένιωσα σαν να κόπηκαν τα γόνατά μου. Το άγχος είναι ότι χειρότερο. Με κουράζει πνευματικά και δεν βλέπω σωστά τα πράγματα. Να πω την αλήθεια με πειράζει να με βλέπουν οι άλλοι σαν φοβισμένο, αντικοινωνικό, παράξενο αλλά προσπαθώ να το διώξω αυτό. Είμαι αυτός που είμαι όμως (τι είπα πάλι  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Μπορεί να φανεί και σαν αστείο αλλά μετά από όλη αυτή την περιπέτεια που έζησα κλείστηκα στον εαυτό μου και απομονώθηκα από τον έξω κόσμο. Τον υποβάθμισα εγώ ο ίδιος. Έμαθα από μικρός ότι είναι τρομερό να διεκδικήσεις αυτό που θέλεις, να διασκεδάσεις και γενικά να πάρεις τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου. Αλλά αλλάζει αυτό. Χρειάζεται να κλείσω τα αυτιά μου και να αντιμετωπίσω αυτά τα πράγματα που τα βλέπω φοβερά και τρομερά αλλά μάλλον από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι και έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε χαιρομαι πολυ για τα μαθηματα οδηγησης !! Ειναι κ ενα μαθημα παραλληλα για να προχωρησεις στη ζωη σου! Οσο για το αγχος, δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο σε καταλαβαινω, παντα οταν θελουμε κατι να κανουμε ειναι εκει να μας επιβραδυνει κ να μας αναχαιτισει την προσπαθεια, αλλα στο χερι μας ειναι αν κ κατα ποσο θα το αφησουμε να μας καταβαλλει εντελως.. κι εγω στην προσπαθεια ειμαι, μην νομιζεις, με κρισεις πανικου στο ακυρο ,αλλα το παλευω κ θα συνεχιζω να το παλευω για οσο χρειαστει κ οσο αντεχω.. καλη συνεχεια Παυλο κ καλη δυναμη !!
(Περιμενω κ εγω βολτα με το αυτοκινητο!!!!)  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Ώρα να πω τον πόνο μου. Αρχή μετάδοσης. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κοντινοί σου άνθρωποι - με καλό σκοπό πιστεύω - θεωρούν ότι χρειάζεται να σου πουν τι πρέπει να κάνεις τονίζοντας τα ελαττώματά σου. Καλώς ή κακώς τα ξέρω αυτά ( έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης, αποφασιστικότητας, τόλμης... ). Όμως δεν θέλω κάποιον που να μου λέει τι πρέπει να κάνω αλλά κάποιον που με εμπιστοσύνη και κατανόηση στα λάθη μου να με βοηθήσει να το κάνω. Δεν νομίζω ότι απλώς θέλω να μου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά αλλά δεν θέλω να μου υποδεικνύουν τα λάθη μου συνέχεια. Εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν κατάκριση αυτό και με ρίχνει συναισθηματικά. Άλλωστε είμαι και συναισθηματικός βράχος ( εδώ κάνουμε πως δεν ακούμε και σφυρίζουμε αδιάφορα  :Smile:  ). Νιώθω ότι χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι ώστε να αποδείξω ότι γίνομαι καλύτερος. Αλλά με ποια έννοια καλύτερος; Αυτή που νομίζουν οι άλλοι για εμένα ή εγώ; Εντάξει είμαι 27, δεν έχω πάρει τη ζωή στα χέρια μου αλλά δεν γίνεται να βγάζεις λύση στην εξίσωση χωρίς να ξέρεις τους συντελεστές της. Κάποια θετικά έχω και εγώ δεν γίνεται να ακούω συχνότερα τα αρνητικά. Όπως μου είχε πει και η ψυχολόγος μπορούμε να καθήσουμε και να λέμε συνέχεια για τα λάθη όσο καιρό θέλεις. Εμένα δεν με πειράζει καθόλου. Ίσα ίσα, αλλά δεν νομίζεις ότι θα ήταν καλύτερο να κοιτάξουμε να τα αφήσεις στην άκρη και να προχωρήσεις κάνοντας πράγματα; Τα είπα και ξεμπούκωσα. Με το αυτοκίνητο καλά τα πάω έκανα και τις πρώτες βόλτες μου στην πόλη  :Smile: . Πάντως ειλικρινά δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε καλύτερος δάσκαλος για την περίπτωσή μου. Χαλαρός τύπος με πλάκα, όχι φωνές αλλά σου λέει μια κουβέντα σοβαρά και σε φέρνει στα ίσα σου. Είναι ακόμα λίγο παράξενα αλλά μου λείπει ο συγχρονισμός. Άλλωστε αυτός αποκτάται και είναι θέμα εμπειρίας. Lacrymosaμε το καλό όλα θα γίνουν και θα πάμε όσες βόλτες θέλεις. Όπως λέει ο δάσκαλος χαλά και υπομονή. μη βιάζεσαι και άσε να κυλίσουν τα πράγματα. Τέλος μετάδοσης.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε χαιρομαι για την ανταποκριση!! Κοιτα ισως νιωθεις μια πικρια για τα ελαττωματα σου που σου υπενθυμιζουν συνεχως οι δικοι σου ανθρωποι, αλλα δες το κ σαν μια ευκαιρια να καταλαβεις κ πως φαινεσαι στους αλλους κ ετσι να στοχευσεις στη βελτιωση , καθως ενα τριτο ματι κρινει συνηθως καλυτερα κ πιο αντικειμενικα. Σιγουρα ολο αυτο σε γεμιζει πικρια, αλλα μην το βαζεις κατω!
Ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια με τα μαθηματα οδηγησης κ ολα να βαινουν καλως !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Lacrymosa σε ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου. Να σου πω τη αλήθεια την πρώτη φορά που τα διάβασα με ενόχλησε κάπως. Αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι το νόημα αυτών που έγραψες είναι να δω το πράγμα από την καλή του μεριά (όπως σου είχα πει και παλιότερα πιστεύω ότι θα γίνεις καλή δασκάλα και το έχεις και για ψυχολόγος). Ξέρω βέβαια ότι είναι ουτοπία και δεν πρέπει να περιμένεις από κανέναν άνθρωπο να σου πει και να σου συμπεριφερθεί όπως εσύ θέλεις. Σε ένα όμως πράγμα πικραίνομαι. Όταν αρχίζουν να μου λένε να είσαι πιο δραστήριος να βγεις έξω να γνωρίσεις ανθρώπους να ξέρεις να μιλήσεις. Εκεί πέφτω. Δεν μπορώ όμως να πάω από το 0 στο 10 γρήγορα. Και σίγουρα όχι όπως θέλουν αυτοί. Γιατί έχω και το άλλο κακό ότι είχα μάθει να κοιτάω να μετασχηματίζω τον εαυτό μου ώστε να γίνεται όπως το απαιτεί το περιβάλλον που βρίσκομαι κάθε στιγμή για μένα. Να πω και το κλασικό ότι το περιβάλλον που μεγάλωσα δεν μου έδωσε σε κάποια θέματα τα εφόδια και τις εμπειρίες που χρειαζόμουν και στον αντίποδα με έκλεισε σε ένα κλουβί για να γίνω όπως αυτοί θεωρούσαν ότι έπρεπε. Βέβαια και εγώ σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις κρατάω μέσα μου τις απόψεις μου και τα συναισθήματά μου. Κακό αυτό. Είναι και αυτές οι μεταπτώσεις στο συναίσθημα. Λοιπόν καληνυχτίζω γιατί από το πήξιμο έκανα να το γράψω αυτό 2 ώρες  :Stick Out Tongue: . Κράτα γερά  :Smile: .

----------


## Pavlos

Σήμερα έκανα το χειρότερο μάθημα οδήγησης. Τελείως ασυντόνιστος. Ξέρω βέβαια το λόγο  :Smile: . Άφησα αυτά που μου είπανε να με επηρεάσουν, με έριξαν και μαζεύτηκα. Πήρα τα πράγματα σοβαρότερα από όσο πρέπει και σαν αποτέλεσμα αποσυντονίστηκα. Άρχισα να αμφιβάλω για τον εαυτό μου. Επίσης χτες δεν κοιμήθηκα καλά και έδεσε το γλυκό. Τώρα ανασύνταξη και να πάρω πάλι μπρος. Άλλωστε το το έχω κάνει πρόσφατα. Ελπίζω. Όπως μου είπε και η ξαδέλφη μου θάρρος.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε χαιρομαι καθε φορα για την αναμεταδοση! Σχετικα με το οτι σου λενε να εισαι πιο δραστηριος κ να βγαινεις εξω κτλ, αυτα κ σε μενα τα λενε μιας κ εχω αποκοπει απο φιλους κτλ κ εχω κλειστει στον εαυτο μου, αλλα οπως λες κ εσυ σταδιακα βηματα για την επιτευξη ενος στοχου! Σχετικα με το μαθημα οδηγησης τωρα, παντα θα υπαρχει το καλυτερο κ το χειροτερο μεσα σε ενα πλαισιο που διεξαγουμε, σκοπος ειναι ομως να μην αφησουμε το αρνητικο να μας καταβαλλει κ να μας ριξει ! Μην πτοεισαι απο την μικρη αυτη ηττα κ συνεχισε τον αγωνα σου στη μαχη για την επιτευξη των προσπαθειων σου! Καλη δυναμη !  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Lacrymosa να ξέρεις ότι διαβάζω τα λόγια σου για να κρατηθώ  :Smile: . Σήμερα τα θαλασσώσαμε. Δεν τα πήγα καθόλου καλά στην οδήγηση και ξανάκανα ένα σοβαρότατο λάθος το οποίο την πρώτη φορά δεν μου το είχε πει ο δάσκαλος αλλά τώρα με κατσάδιασε αρκετά. Μερικά από τα λόγια του ήταν



> Αν δεν το καταλαβαίνεις καλύτερα να μην οδηγήσεις ποτέ. Γιατί δεν μου λες με πιο σκεπτικό το έκανες; Δεν μιλάς καθόλου ούτε αντιδράς. Άργησες πολύ να βγάλεις το δίπλωμα. Το δίπλωμα είναι απαραίτητο σήμερα. Η ζωή θέλει τσαγανό αλλιώς να κάτσουμε σπίτια μας και να μην κάνουμε τίποτα. Στο δρόμο μετά θα χρειαστεί να βρίσεις κιόλας. Σου φωνάζω για να πεισμώσεις και να πεις ρε γαμώτο για να προσπαθήσω να τα καταφέρω.


Δυστυχώς μέχρι τώρα όταν μου φωνάζουν δεν απαντούσα. Έχω υποβαθμίσει εγώ ο ίδιος τον εαυτό μου αλλά σε αυτήν τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση δεν είχα καμία δικαιολογία για να απαντήσω.
Δεν με ενοχλεί ότι έκανα λάθος ή ότι μου φώναξε ο δάσκαλος. Με ενοχλεί ότι ενώ ξέρω κάποια πράγματα και έχω δυνατότητες στην πράξη εντελώς αψυχολόγητα, με βιασύνη και χωρίς να σκεφτώ κάνω αδικαιολόγητα λάθη. Ο δάσκαλος είναι ο καλύτερος που θα μπορούσα να έχω. Μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι ότι είναι γραμμένο στο κούτελό μου η επιγραφή άτολμος. Αυτές οι σκέψεις όμως είναι σαν να σκοτώνουν τη νοημοσύνη μου. Θα πάω και αύριο και θα δείξει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε πιστευω μεσα απο τα μαθηματα θα βρεις το θαρρος κ τη δυναμη που εχεις μεσα σου ωστε να ανταποκριθεις στις απαιτησεις! καμια φορα ειναι που πρεπει να ερθουμε αντιμετωποι με τον εαυτο μας, να συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι κατι πρεπει να διαφοροποιησουμε, να ανασυνταχθουμε κ να κανουμε τις επιλογες μας! Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ολο κ θα βελτιωνεσαι ! Μεσα απο τα λαθη αλλωστε μαθαινουμε κ γινομαστε πιο δυνατοι κ πιο ικανοι! Παω κ εγω να διαβασω τωρα λιγο ! Καλη συνεχεια κ θελω να ακουω θετικες αναμεταδοσεις, ε ??  :Smile:

----------


## Pavlos

Lacrymosa πάλι με στήριξαν πολύ τα λόγια σου  :Smile: . Και εσύ να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου και να πηγαίνεις καλύτερα. Σήμερα πήγα πάλι για μάθημα και όλα πήγαν καλύτερα από χτες. Τα χρειαζόμουν τα γκάζια μου. Όπως είπες χρειάζεται (όπως έχω πει, τη λέξη πρέπει την έχω βγάλει σχεδόν από το λεξιλόγιό μου) να δεις τα πράγματα πιο συνειδητοποιημένα και να ανασυνταχθείς. Οι συνθήκες σε ωριμάζουν. Το κακό που βλέπω σε εμένα τώρα είναι η βιασύνη. Καλώς ή κακώς έχω ένα πρόβλημα αλλά καλό θα ήταν να δω τα πράγματα πιο χαλαρά και να επικεντρώνομαι σε αυτά. Το τελευταίο καιρό βρήκα το παρακάτω κείμενο και προσπαθώ να μάθω να κάνω πράξη την υπομονή και να βλέπω τα πράγματα ψύχραιμα.



> Όταν έρχονται οι αντιξοότητες δεν πρέπει να απελπίζεσαι ολοτελώς. Πότε να μην κρίνεις βάσει των πρώτων εντυπώσεων, ούτε να αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να καταβάλλεται τόσο από την λύπη όπου και αν αυτή προέρχεται, έστω και αν νομίζεις ότι δεν υπάρχει ελπίδα να βγεις απ’ τον αποπνικτικό κλοιό της. Χωρίς αμφιβολία και σ’ εσένα και σε όλους είναι πολύ πιο ωφέλιμη και βοηθητική η δοκιμασία με τα διάφορα παθήματα, παρά να έρχονται όλα σύμφωνα με τις επιθυμίες σου.Στάσου γενναίος και επέμεινε. Δείξου υπομονετικός και ισχυρός.


Που θα πάει θα μάθω, θα βρω το θάρρος και την πολυπόθητη ισορροπία. Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα σε όλους.

----------


## ioannis2

Παύλο, μου κάνει εντύπωση ο αισιοδοξος τόνος στα τελευταια σου μνμτα και η διαφορά διάθεσης σε σχέση με όταν άνοιξες παλιά το θέμα. Βρίσκεσαι σε καλό δρόμο.
Βήμα βήμα νικάμε την ατολμία, γιατί τις λύσεις τις έχουμε μέσα μας και ξέρουμε τον τρόπο αλλά δυσκολευόμαστε να τις κανουμε πράξη επειδή κομπλάρουμε. Κάθε φορά όμως που κατορθώνουμε να υπερβούμε τις εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις βιώνουμε τη χαρά της επιτυχίας και τονώνεται η αυτοεκτίμηση μας και κάθε επόμενη φορά η πράξη γίνεται όλο και πιο εύκολα. Έχεις ωριμάσει απ αυτα που πέρασες, μπορείς πλεον να αναγνωρίζεις τις δυσκολίες όταν σε πλησιαζουν και να σαι σε ετοιμος να τις αντιμετωπίσεις και να μην επιτρέπεις να εδραιωθούν.

----------


## Pavlos

Γιάννη ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου. Ο αισιόδοξος τόνος που έχω τώρα είναι κάτι που με χαροποιεί και προσπαθώ να τον κρατήσω. Κατάλαβα ότι δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω τα πράγματα αλλά μπορώ εγώ να αλλάξω για να τα αντιμετωπίζω καλύτερα. Ερμήνευα όλα τα γεγονότα με τη δική μου κρίση η οποία όμως δεν ήταν σωστή αφού τα έπαιρνα όλα βιαστικά και συναισθηματικά χωρίς να κάτσω να σκεφτώ ψύχραιμα πως να τα αντιμετωπίσω. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στο νοσοκομείο και προσέχω τον αδελφό μου που είναι άρρωστος. Η μητέρα μου πέρασε στο τελευταίο στάδιο της νεφρικής ανεπάρκειας, μπήκε στη λίστα για μεταμόσχευση και ξεκίνησε αιμοκάρθαση. Τι να κάνω για όλα αυτά; Να αρχίσω να πανικοβάλομαι; Να φέρω την καταστροφή σε όλα; Από ότι έμαθα το προηγούμενο καιρό αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που με συμφέρει να το κάνω ούτε και οδηγεί πουθενά. Έχω κάποια ελαττώματα όπως όλοι και μαζί έχω μερικές αναστολές που όπως είπες μου δημιουργούν αγκυλώσεις οι οποίες δεν με αφήνουν να κάνω αυτό που μπορώ. Θα μου επιτρέψετε να κάνω και μια ειδική αναφορά στη δεσποινής Lacrymosa (σε πειράζω λίγό  :Smile: ). Πολλές φορές τα λόγια της με βοήθησαν να δω τα πράγματα με μια πιο ψύχραιμη ματιά. Καλή δύναμη και καλο κουράγιο για τη συνέχεια του προσωπικού του αγώνα σε όλους.

----------


## amelie74

Παυλο εισαι αστερι!
οπως λεει και ο Γιαννης τα μηνυματα σου αποπνεουν μια αισιοδοξια και μια μαχητικοτητα!
θα μου μεταγγισεις λιγη? :P
την χρειαζομαι...

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε πως παει? Ελπιζω να συνεχιζεις με τον ιδιο δυναμισμο κ την μαχητικοτητα που σε διακρινει! Πως πας με τα μαθηματα για το διπλωμα?

----------


## Pavlos

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που με σκέφτεστε. Lacrymosa η κλητική προσφώνηση που μου κάνεις είναι όλα τα λεφτά  :Smile: .Τώρα παράδειγμα προς μίμηση δεν είμαι αλλά προσπαθώ να καλυτερέψω τον εαυτό. Νομίζω του το χρωστάω να γίνω καλύτερος και να ασχοληθώ λίγο μαζί του. Amelie πιστεύω ότι κάθε άνθρωπος, όπως είπε ο Γιάννης, έχει τη δύναμη και τις δυνατότητες μέσα του να ξεπερνάει και να βρίσκει τη λύση σε όλες τις καταστάσεις. Απλώς μερικοί όπως και εγώ έχουν κάποιες αναστολές μέσα τους που τους μαγκώνουν και δεν τους αφήνουν να το δείξουν. Και η πλάκα ξέρεις πια νομίζω ότι είναι; Ότι οι αναστολές αυτές δεν σε αφήνουν να βγάλεις τις καλύτερες και πιο αξιόλογες δυνατότητες και χαρίσματα του εαυτού σου. Μην κολλάς και όπως μου είπε ο δάσκαλος της οδήγησης 


> Η ζωή είναι πόλεμος. Θα σπάσουμε τα μούτρα μας πολλές φορές αλλά το αληθινά έξυπνο είναι να μάθουμε από αυτές τις πτώσεις. Τώρα τι να κάνουμε; Να κάτσουμε στο σπίτι μας και να μην κάνουμε τίποτα;. Η ζωή θέλει θάρρος και επίμονες προσπάθειες συνέχεια.


 Εγώ βέβαια δεν έχω τολμήσει ακόμα να πάρω τη ζωή μου στα χέρια μου αλλά προσπαθώ και νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο. Εσύ τι λες;
Στις προσπάθειές μου τώρα, έχω μια δύσκολη περίοδο μπροστά μου γιατί έχω ανοίξει τρία μέτωπα.

Το πρώτο μέτωπο είναι το δίπλωμα του αυτοκινήτου. Καλά τα πάω εκεί. Τώρα κάνω και παρκάρισμα  :Smile: . Μίλησα και με τον δάσκαλο και του ζήτησα αν γίνεται να δώσω την εξέταση την άλλη εβδομάδα για να πάρω το δίπλωμα πριν τον καινούργιο χρόνο. Το μόνο κακό εδώ είναι ότι μερικές φορές με πιάνει η σκέψη 


> μήπως δεν τα καταφέρω τώρα μέσα στην κίνηση; Δεν θα τα κάνω σωστά;


 Και τότε αγχώνομαι λίγο τα κάνω όλα βιαστικά και χωρίς καθαρό μυαλό και το λογικό αποτέλεσμα είναι να τα κάνω θάλασσα ενώ τα ξέρω και πριν από λίγο στο μάθημα να τα κάνω σωστά. Που θα πάει θα το καταφέρουμε και αυτό.

Το δεύτερο μέτωπο είναι ο στρατός. Ετοιμάζομαι να πάω τώρα αρχές Ιανουαρίου στην Κύπρο. Να πω την αλήθεια εδώ φοβάμαι λίγο το στίγμα και το πως θα παίρνω τα φάρμακα εκεί αλλά μίλησα με τον γιατρό και μου έδωσε μια βεβαίωση ότι χρειάζεται να ακολουθώ την αγωγή. Θα την δείξω και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει. Θα αντιμετωπίσω και εκεί πολλούς κολλημένους και χρειάζεται να κρατήσω τη θέση μου αλλά πιστεύω ότι όλη αυτή η κατάσταση θα με κάνει να βγω πιο δυνατός.

Το τρίτο μέτωπο είναι αυτό της εργασίας. Εδώ τα έκανα λίγο θάλασσα. Ενώ όλο το Νοέμβριο τελείωσα σχεδόν το κείμενο, εκτός από 10 σελίδες αρκετά εύκολες, και το έστειλα στον καθηγητή για αξιολόγηση λέγοντάς του και ότι θα μπω στρατό και βιάζομαι τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες χαλάρωσα αρκετά και δεν έκανα τίποτα. Ούτε τις 10 σελίδες ούτε και πίεσα παραπάνω περισσότερο τον καθηγητή πάνω στο θέμα αυτό. Σήμερα είχα και ραντεβού με την ψυχολόγο και με μάλωσε λίγο γι' αυτό με το δίκιο της. Μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι τον δύο άκρων. Ούτε πολύ αγχωτικά ούτε και τελείως χαλαρά. Ειδικά το τελείως χαλαρό που είμαι τώρα δεν είναι καλό γιατί αν αφήσεις το μυαλό σου να μην σκέφτεται και να κάνει δουλειά τότε αρχίζει να σκέφτεται άσχημα και αυτό είναι προπομπός της κατάθλιψης. Και έχω μια πείρα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα  :Smile: .

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε (η Παυλο? δεν εχω ιδεα ειμαι κ δασκαλα τρομαρα μου!) χαιρομαι καθε φορα να διαβαζω το ανακοινωθεν σου! Αυτα που σου λεει ο δασκαλος σου ειναι πολυ σοφα! Η ζωη ειναι ενας συνεχης αγωνας κ δεν πρεπει με την πρωτη-δευτερη-τριτη λολ δυσκολια να τα παραταμε! Με μικρα κ σταδιακα βηματα ο στοχος μας θα φτασει στην επιτευξη του, η οποια θα μας δωσει ψυχικη αναταση! Σχετικα με τον καθηγητη που αργαει στην αξιολογηση της εργασιας σου θα σου προτεινα να του στειλεις ενα e-mail ζητωντας του ευγενικα να επισπευσει τη διαδικασια. ξερεις κ σε μας το κανουν στη σχολη, πολλες φορες ουτε τους βαθμους δεν βγαζουν, η τα βγαζουν μετα απο 4 μηνες. Με το στρατο ειναι μια καινουργια εμπειρια που θα χει κ την πλακα της, θα χει κ τα στραβα της! Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι σε ολους τους τομεις! Χαιρομαι πραγματικα να διαβαζω τα μηνυματα σου, μακαρι να ειχαμε περισσοτερα τετοια καλογραμμενα κ ωραια δημομενα κ με περιεχομενο μηνυματα! Να εισαι καλα, καλη συνεχεια!!  :Smile:

----------


## betelgeuse

Καλησπερα Παυλο διαβαζα το πρωτο ποστ σου,και σχεδον ταυτιστηκα με αυτα που λες.
Τα εχω βιωσει και εγω ολα αυτα που λες(εγω δεν εχω διπολικη αλλα εχω περασει καταθλιψη).
Το να ακουω απο ατομα του οικογενειακου περιβαλλοντος ατακες του στυλ, "Τεμπελιασες" " Εγω δεν πληρωνω τρελογιατρους" 
ή απο φιλους οτι εχω βολευτει κλπ ηταν μερος της καθημερινοτητας μου για πολυ καιρο.
Δυστυχως η ελληνικη κοινωνια ειναι ανωριμη να δεχτει την διαφορετικοτητα μας.
Και η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχα πολυ θυμο μεσα μου,για καποια ατομα.

Μερικες φορες σκεφτομαι ομως,οτι ευτυχως που βιωσα αυτη την κατασταση γιατι μου εμαθε οτι ποτε δεν μπορεις να ξερεις τι περναει ο αλλος,και εμαθα να μην κρινω ευκολα τους γυρω μου.
Σκεφτομαι οτι αν δεν ειχα περασει αυτο που περασα,θα ημουν σαν εκεινες τις κοπελες που το μονο που τις νοιαζει ειναι να αγορασουν μια καινουργια τσαντα και να πανε να κανουν επειδειξη στην τρεντυ καφετερια της γειτονιας τους.
Καταλαβα οτι μονο εγω μπορω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου.Εμαθα να στηριζομαι μονο σε μενα.
Και τοτε λεω,παλι καλα που δεν ηταν ολα ευκολα στην ζωη μου.Τουλαχιστον απεκτησα κοινωνικη ευαισθησια και κατεκτησα την ελευθερια μου.

Καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου,μην το βαζεις κατω.

----------


## Pavlos

Το σωστό Παύλε είναι. Μη νομίζεις είναι το μόνο που θυμάμαι καλά από τη γραμματική (αν το λέω και σωστά) από το σχολείο. Όλα τα πράγματα γίνονται αρκεί να τα αφήσεις και εσύ να πάρουν λίγο το δρόμο τους αφού δεν γίνεται να τα ελέγχουμε όλα. Σήμερα στη συνάντηση που είχα με τη ψυχολόγο με κατσάδιασε λίγο για να με επαναφέρει στα ίσια μου. Μερικά από τα λόγια της ήταν



> Δεν είναι σωστή αντιμετώπιση να μην κάνεις τίποτα και να χαλαρώνεις επειδή νιώθεις λίγο πεσμένη τη διάθεσή σου αυτό το καιρό. Το θέμα είναι να προσπαθήσεις ότι μπορείς και να κάνεις έστω και λίγο. Αφού μπορείς και το έχεις αποδείξει γιατί δεν επιμένεις και να συνεχίσεις στον ίδιο ρυθμό; όχι όμως ψυχαναγκαστικά όπως κάνει ο πατέρας σου. Μην αναβάλεις κάτι γιατί θα το βρεις μπροστά σου αργά ή γρήγορα. Τα φάρμακα είναι για να σταθεροποιήσουν τη διάθεσή σου και να σε κινητοποιήσουν αλλά από μόνα τους δεν είναι μαγικά. Παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η δική σου προσπάθεια.


Έχω το κακό να είμαι των άκρων στα συναισθήματα και τη διάθεσή μου. Ή πολύ αγχωτικός ή πολύ χαλαρός και απαθής (ευτυχώς τώρα με τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή όπως είπαμε με τη ψυχολόγο οι διακυμάνσεις αυτές δεν είναι τόσο ακραίες όσο ήταν παλιά) και τις τελευταίες δύο εβδομάδες αν εξαιρέσεις την οδήγηση ήμουν αρκετά χαλαρός. Άλλωστε βέβαια τι διπολικός θα ήμουνα;  :Smile: . Στο θέμα της εργασίας χρειάζεται να κυνηγήσω αρκετά τον καθηγητή γιατί εδώ στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς έτσι λειτουργεί το σύστημα. Γενικότερα όμως όπως είπε και ο Γιάννης παραπάνω χρειάζεται να διώξω τις αναστολές που ο ίδιος έχω βάλει μέσα μου επηρεαζόμενος και από άλλους. Για παράδειγμα δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καλό να ξεκινάς κάτι με αρνητισμό και να σκέφτεσαι τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά σε αυτό που θα κάνεις και να σε γεμίζει αυτό αμφιβολίες και τελικά να μην παίρνεις μια απόφαση να ενεργήσεις. Η σωστή αντιμετώπιση είναι να ξεκινάς να το κάνεις και στην πορεία αν προκύψει κάτι να προσπαθήσεις και με εξωτερική βοήθεια αν χρειαστεί να το αντιμετωπίσεις ψύχραιμα (πάλι στη φιλοσοφία το έριξα). 

Lacrymosa και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας. Μια ζωή θα τον έχουμε μαζί μας δεν αξίζει να τον προσέχουμε και να τον βελτιώνουμε;


Λοιπόν τελικά είπα να σοβαρευτώ και κάθισα και έγραψα κάτι στην εργασία. Αύριο θα κοιτάξω να είμαι πάλι πιο διεκδικητικός και αποφασιστικός στα βήματά μου και να μην αμφιβάλω πριν αρχίσω να κάνω κάτι αν θα πετύχει. Βουρ στον πατσά (δεν ξέρω αν αρέσει σε κανέναν  :Stick Out Tongue: ). Για αυτό είναι ωραία η ζωή. Γιατί τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο  :Smile: .

----------


## Pavlos

Καινούργιο ανακοινωθέν και έχουμε νεώτερα και από τα τρία μέτωπα. Την άλλη εβδομάδα με το καλό θα δώσω την εξέταση για το δίπλωμα του αυτοκινήτου. Όμως μετά και τη χτεσινή κουβέντα με τη ψυχολόγο σφίχτηκα και με έπιασε η ανασφάλεια. Ο δάσκαλος μου το τόνισε αυτό. ¨Ρε Παύλο χαλάρωσε. Εγώ 25 χρόνια είμαι δάσκαλος και πάλι βλακείες κάνω στην οδήγηση. Αλλά αυτό που ξέρω το κάνω και δεν κάθομαι να αυτοαμφισβητούμε συνέχεια. Άντρες είμαστε. Θελει και λίγο τόλμη και θάρρος η δουλειά¨. Όλως περιέργως έχει δίκιο. Στην εργασία τελικά μου απάντησε ο καθηγητής αλλά με έκανε μπαλάκι σε έναν άλλο ο οποιός μου ζητάει να κάνω μία περίληψη στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά και μετά να παρουσιάσω. Εντάξει δεν είναι και τίποτα τρομερό αυτό θα το προσπαθήσω. Για το στρατό έμαθα ότι θα παρουσιαστώ στις 11 Ιανουαρίου. Αυτή τη στιγμή αυτό είναι μακριά χρονικά. Πρώτα έρχεται το δλιπλωμα και η εργασία. Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι όλες αυτές οι αναστολές και ο φόβος που τις συνοδεύει δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά λανθασμένες ερμηνείες κάποιων καταστάσεων τις οποίες φιάχνει το μυαλό μας. Έλεγα ότι δεν θα περάσω κάποια μαθήματα ποτέ. Τελικά τα πέρασα. Έλεγα ότι δεν θα καταφέρω να κάνω ποτέ την εργασία. Τελικά την τελειώνω. Έλεγα ότι δε θα οδηγήσω ποτέ. Τελικά την άλλη εβδομάδα δίνω την εξέταση να πάρω το δίπλωμα. Τα πράγματα πολλές φορές δεν είναι όπως τα νομίζουμε. Και αν σαν αντιμετώπιση τα δούμε αγχωτικά τότε τα κάνουμε χειρότερα. Εδώ κολλάει μια ατάκα από μια ταινία που είχα δει 


> Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration...


Έτσι είναι. Όπως μου λέει και ο δάσκαλος δοκίμασε κάνε λάθος παρατήρησε σκέψου και ξαναδοκίμασε με επιμονή.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε (ειδες που ηξερα τη σωστη κλητικη προσφωνηση? λολ) χαιρομαι για τις εξελιξεις! Ειδες που ο καθηγητης σου απαντησε, αλλα σε εβαλε σε αλλο λουκι τωρα, αυτο της περιληψης κ της παρουσιασης της πτυχιακης. Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερες κ θα τα πας πολυ καλα στην αξιολογηση! Οσο για το διπλωμα οδηγησης, εχω να σου ευχηθω ολοψυχα ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ κ να θυμασαι τα λογια του δασκαλου σου, ειναι πολυ σοφα κ εποικοδoμητικα! Καλη συνεχεια κ ολα καλα θα πανε!  :Smile:

----------


## kimi68

να κάνω μια ερώτηση στον Παύλο...σου αρέσει και θες το δίπλωμα η το κάνεις απο ανάγκη;

----------


## Pavlos

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους,


kimi68 (αν κρίνω σωστά από το nick σου σου αρέσουν τα αυτοκίνητα και η formula1 ε :Wink:  το δίπλωμα το κάνω και από ανάγκη αλλά και μου αρέσει. Ρώτα και κάτι φίλους μου που τους έχω ψηλοπρήξει για τις εμπειρίες μου από τα μαθήματα  :Big Grin: . Στα νέα μου όλα βαίνουν καλώς από το ανατολικό μέτωπο αλλά ουδέν νεώτερο από το δυτικό. Συγκεκριμένα ενώ θα έδινα την εξέταση για το δίπλωμα δεν μπόρεσα γιατί οι εξεταστές είναι σε επ' αόριστον απεργία και φεύγω τώρα για τον στρατό. Αυτό που μου άρεσε είναι ότι το πήρα ψύχραιμα μιας και είναι κάτι απρόοπτο που δεν είναι στον έλεγχο μου και πρέπει (πιπέρι στο στόμα :Smile: ) κάποτε και εγώ να αποδέχομαι τις καταστάσεις όπως έρθουν και να κοιτάω ψύχραιμα να βρω μία λύση δεν νομίζετε; Στα υπόλοιπα με την εργασία μια χαρά πάει το πράγμα, τελείωσα το κείμενο, (έκανα και σένιο εξώφυλλο ε!) έχει μείνει να ετοιμάσω την παρουσίαση αλλά δεν κάθομαι λίγες ώρες που χρειάζεται να το κάνω. Με πιάνει πάλι η αναβλητικότητα αλλά θα το παλέψουμε. Με τη μαμά πατρίδα θα γνωριστούμε στις 11 Ιανουαρίου και αναμένω να δω πως θα είναι.

Τώρα θα ήθελα να κάνω δύο ερωτήσεις και αν κάποιος μπορεί ας μπει στον κόπο να μου πει τη γνώμη του.

1)Χτες βγήκα με δύο φίλους για καφέ (παρεμπιπτόντως ο ένας είναι παραπληγικός και με κέρασε αυτός γιατί όπως μου είπε "εγώ δεν μπορώ να πάω στρατό έτσι αφού πας εσύ είναι σαν να πηγαίνω εγώ". Τον θαυμάζω γιατί έχει μεγάλη ψυχική δύναμη και φοβερό μυαλό.) και ο καφές που ήπια με χάλασε. Σαν να μου έφερε εκνευρισμό και άγχος (οκ είναι και το γεγονός ότι από εκεί που δεν έβγαινα καθόλου τώρα έρχομαι πάλι σε επαφή με κόσμο και τώρα τελευταία κοιμάμαι ακανόνιστες ώρες) και το βράδυ δεν κοιμήθηκα αρκετά μόνο 3 ώρες. Ξέρω ότι το θέμα και το ωράριο του ύπνου είναι πολύ σημαντικό και έχω τραβήξει αρκετά με αυτό το θέμα. Έχει κάποιος καμιά άποψη;

2)Στρατός και φάρμακα. Όπως έχω πει θα πάω στην Κύπρο για στρατό γιατί έχω διπλή υπηκοότητα. Ο γιατρός μου έγραψε μια βεβαίωση ότι παίρνω φαρμακευτική αγωγή για χρόνια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή (μάλιστα μου είπε δεν λέμε και ψέματα έχεις και λίγο από αυτό. Ε να μην έχουμε και μια ποικιλία;  :Big Grin: ) και χρειάζεται να τη συνεχίσω. Οι σκέψεις μου γι' αυτό το θέμα είναι ανάμικτες. Από τη μία μεριά σκέφτομαι να μην τη χρησιμοποιήσω καθόλου αλλά με τα φάρμακα τι θα κάνω; Να τα παίρνω κρυφά ή καθόλου (επικίνδυνο γιατί όπως είπε και η ψυχολόγος και σωστά τα φάρμακα δεν τα κόβουμε εμείς κατά βούληση και απότομα αλλά μόνο ο γιατρός αποφασίζει. Μου είπε μάλιστα ότι τώρα με βλέπει καλύτερα και μπορεί να συνομιλήσει πιο άνετα μαζί μου αφού ο ειρμός των σκέψεών μου είναι σε λογική σειρά και δεν παρουσιάζω την έντονη εναλλαγή ανάμεσα σε άσχετες μεταξύ τους σκέψεις); Από την άλλη να τη χρησιμοποιήσω και τότε έτσι όπως υποθέτω ή να πάρω απαλλαγή ή να με βάλουν άοπλο. Αλλά έτσι θα έχω θέμα και με τον ελληνικό στρατό και σκέφτομαι και λίγο το πως θα με βλέπουν οι άλλοι. όπως καταλάβατε το θέμα είναι ο στιγματισμός. Συν τοις άλλοις τα φάρμακα τώρα χρειάζεται να τα πληρώνω μιας και οι γιατροί δεν δέχονται πλέον την ασφάλιση γιατί τους έχει ρίξει φέσι μεγάλο και δεν είναι και φτηνά.
Όμως όλα αυτά είναι εικασίες δικές μου. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να προβλέψει και να καθορίσει τα πράγματα. Όπως μου είπε και ένας άλλος φίλος μου "κρίνεις αυστηρά τον εαυτό σου για τα λάθη που έκανε στο παρελθόν και προδικάζεις το πως θα έρθουν τα πράγματα στο μέλλον καταστροφολογώντας χωρίς να κοιτάξεις να δεις τι θα κάνεις στο παρόν που είναι το μόνο στο οποίο μπορείς να δράσεις". Θα δείξει το θέμα όταν έρθει η ώρα. Πολλά γράφω ελπίζω να μη γίνομαι κουραστικός.

Εύχομαι σε όλους χρόνια πολλά και ο καινούργιος χρόνος να φέρει την πολυπόθητη ψυχική και σωματική υγεία που έχουμε ανάγκη όλοι μας.

----------


## linda

Παύλο, ελπίζω να είσαι καλά.

Καθώς διάβαζα το θέμα σου και γυρνούσαν οι σελίδες, στα χείλη μου ήταν σχηματισμένο ένα χαμόγελο απο την αισιοδοξία που εκπέμπουν τα μηνύματα σου αλλά και αυτά των κοριτσιών.
Στην ουσία Παύλο, στα μηνύματα αυτά βλέπουμε την αλλαγή σου. Είσαι ένας άνθρωπος που παλεύει και νομίζω καταφέρνει μέρα με τη μέρα να βελτιώσει προβλήματα του εαυτού του. Τέτοια προβλήματα έχουμε όλοι μας. Δεν χρειάζεται να απαιτείς πολλά απο τον εαυτό σου και να τον πιέζεις. Έχεις ήδη καταφέρει αρκετά.Με υπομονή και τα υπόλοιπα. Δες πρώτα πόσα πράγματα έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει και τι σταθεροποίηση έχεις πετύχει τον τελευταίο χρόνο. Μετά έίναι η σειρά της αυτοπεποίθησης της δύναμης, της επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης.
Σε ότι αφορά τον ύπνο, δεν ξέρω αν ρωτάς αυτό, είναι όμως πολύ σημαντικό να κοιμάσαι κανονικά και να μην έχεις αυπνοίες. Θα μπορούσες να αποφύγεις τον καφέ αν σου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Ελπίζω ΄να παίρνεις τα φάρμακα στο στρατό και σε καμία περίπτωση και μην τα έχεις κόψει.
Να είσαι καλά και ελπίζω να περνάς καλά

----------


## Pavlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μετά από πολύ καιρό. Με το καλό τελείωσα τον πρώτο μήνα της θητείας μου και μου έχουν μείνει άλλοι δύο. Τα πράγματα πήγαν καλύτερα από ότι τα φανταζόμουν. Στο κέντρο πέρασα αρκετά καλά και γνώρισα και άλλα άτομα που ήρθαν από Ελλάδα με αποτέλεσμα να προσαρμοστώ γρήγορα. Τώρα βρίσκομαι σε μια μονάδα που ενώ τα πράγματα είναι χαλαρά, με τα παιδιά δεν έχω βρει κοινό σημείο επαφής. Δεν το βάζω κάτω όμως. Τώρα μαθαίνω την υπομονή  :Smile: . Τα φάρμακα τα έχω σχεδόν κόψει στο στρατό και αυτό ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ κακό. Σκέφτομαι να τα παίρνω κρυφά. Αυτά τα λίγα προς το παρόν. Πάω για ξεκούραση τώρα μιας και αύριο μπαίνω πάλι μέσα. Υπόσχομαι να γράψω περισσότερα όταν βρω χρόνο. Ελπίζω αυτό να μην ακούγεται ως απειλή  :Stick Out Tongue: . Καληνύχτα σε όλους και χαιρετισμούς.

----------


## linda

Πολύ χάρηκα Παύλο με τα νέα σου. Ναι, και εγώ πιστευω ότι είναι κακό που έκοψες τα φάρμακα. Γιατί δεν τα ξεκινάς σιγά- σιγά έστω και κρυφά?

----------


## Pavlos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να γράψω στο φόρουμ - δύο μήνες - και μπορώ να πω ότι μου έλειψε η παρέα σας και ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά.

Σήμερα το ανακοινωθέν είναι πανηγυρικό  :Smile: . Με μεγάλη μου χαρά σας ανακοινώνω ότι απολύθηκα από το στρατό και έχω επιστρέψει Ελλάδα. Πέρασε ο καιρός και παρά τις όποιες ανησυχίες είχα, περισσότερο πριν, αλλά και κατά τη διάρκεια της θητείας τα πράγματα κύλησαν ομαλά. Είδα ότι ισχύει αυτό που λένε ότι τα περισσότερα προβλήμματα της ζωής μας δεν συνέβηκαν ποτέ και ότι αν δεν δεις και ζήσεις εσύ μια κατάσταση μην την κρίνεις από πριν βασιζόμενος σε γνώμες άλλων αλλά και στην πρώτη εντύπωσή σου. Και στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις ήμουν μια χαρά (γνώρισα μερικά καλά παιδιά) και ανταποκρίθηκα όσο μπορούσα στα καθήκοντα (εδώ παίρνουμε ένα σοβαρό ύφος  :Big Grin: ) που μου ανέθεσαν. Σε κάποιες φάσεις ήμουν ψαρωμένος και σφιγμένος από την αρχή όπως την μοναδική φορά που με πήγαν για βολή με το όπλο χωρίς να έχω κάποια εκπαίδευση πάνω σε αυτό (υποτίθεται ότι θα μας έκαναν κάποια εκπαίδευση οι δόκιμοι εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλά δεν ενδιαφέρονταν και πολύ συν το γεγονός ότι εγώ αγχώθηκα λίγο) αλλά τελικά όλα καλά. Είναι και ο χαρακτήρας μου έτσι, ήσυχος και χαμηλών τόνων αλλά αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορώ να γίνω και δυναμικός διεκδικώντας το συμφέρον μου (είδατε τι ωραία τα λέω ε :Wink: . Βέβαια επίσης σε αυτό το διάστημα μέχρι σήμερα έχω κόψει τα φάρμακα αλλά αυτό είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα που θα κάνω με τη ψυχολόγο και το γιατρό που θα τους δω σύντομα.

Στο θέμα της εργασίας έλαβα αυτό το email από τον καθηγητή:


> Το είδα το site και δεν ενθουσιάστηκα. Δεδομένων των θεμάτων (είσαι φαντάρος, το site είναι κάπως πρόχειρα φτιαγμένο, θέλεις να τελειώνεις) της πτυχιακής σου έχω να σου προτείνω τα παρακάτω.
> Να βαθμολογηθεί η πτυχιακή σου με 6 και να πάρεις το πτυχίο σου χωρίς να κάνεις περαιτέρω δουλειά.
> Η παρουσίαση της πτυχιακής θα μπορούσε να είναι και εικονικη, αφού είσαι φαντάρος.Δηλαδή να συνεδριάσουμε οι 3 καθηγητές απουσία σου και να σε βαθμολογήσουμε (όπως σου είπα με 6) βάση της έντυπης εργασίας σου. Εαν συμφωνείς κανόνισε τα διαδικαστικά με τη γραμματεία και στείλε μου email.


Πικράθηκα για το πρόχειρη και το 6 αλλά μετά σκέφτηκα ότι αφού ήρθε αυτό τώρα ας το αποδεχτώ για να προχωρήσω και να ξεμπλοκάρω. Πέρασα πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα και δεν έχω δώσει και μεγάλη προσοχή. Τώρα χρειάζεται να κάτσω να φτιάξω την παρουσίαση στο powerpoint και να τελειώσω με τα διαδικαστικά.

Σήμερα ξεκίνησα και πάλι τα μαθήματα οδήγησης. Ο δάσκαλος με είδε ότι δεν έχω ξεχάσει ότι είχα μάθει αλλά θέλω δουλειά. Βέβαια μου λέει και τις καλές συμβουλές του αφού βγάζω το χαρακτήρα μου στο τιμόνι  :Smile: . 


> Η οδήγηση είναι σαν το μαγείρεμα. Η μάνα σου όταν θέλει να δει πόσο αλάτι χρειάζεται το φαγητό το δοκιμάζει. Έτσι και εσύ. Δοκίμασε να δεις πως δουλεύει το αυτοκίνητο. Η οδήγηση δεν είναι να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο να μάθεις 10 πράγματα και τελείωσε. Βάλε το μυαλό σου να δουλέψει και πειραματίσου


Στην αρχή μπορώ να πω ότι με πείραξε λίγο. Αλλά πλέον βλέπω ότι πρέπει να ξεπεράσω τις αναστολές μου και να δυναμώσω. Έχω μια ανησυχία για να μην με πιάσει πάλι το πελάγωμα, δεν έχω κάνει και ποτέ κάποιο μεγάλο project αλλά πλέον πιστεύω πως είναι η ώρα να προχωρησω.

Ελπίζω και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για μένα και για όλους.

----------


## Pavlos

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ελπίζω να μη σας πειράξει που θα γκρινιάξω λίγο  :Smile: . Αυτή τη στιγμή το κεφάλι μου είναι καζάνι. Άρχισα πάλι να κάνω τα ίδια λάθη. Δεν ξεκουράζομαι καλά, ο ύπνος δεν είναι καλός και ξεκούραστος, και αφήνω τον εαυτό μου να αποχαυνώνεται χαζεύοντας στον υπολογιστή σε άσχετα πράγματα. Σαν αποτέλεσμα σήμερα έκανα το χειρότερο μάθημα οδήγησης. Επίσης δεν κάθομαι να φτιάξω και την παρουσίαση για το πτυχίο ούτε και το βιογραφικό μου που έχω αρχίσει. Γιατί τα κάνω πάλι όλα αυτά; Στουθοκαμηλίζω κιόλας. Με πιάνει και ένα άγχος και προτιμώ να μη τα σκέφτομαι καθόλου για να μην αγχώνομαι με αποτέλεσμα όμως να μην κάνω τίποτα. Με την εμπειρία που έχω μπορώ να πω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ο εαυτός μου. Αν είναι σωστό το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι θέλω να είμαι σε ένα περιβάλλον που να με παρακινεί και να παίρνω δύναμη και θάρρος από αυτό για να κάνω πράγματα. Αλλιώς δεν κάνω τίποτα και κολλάω. Μέσα μας είναι και ο παράδεισος και η κόλαση. Σας αφήνω για να πάω να κοιμηθώ με την ελπίδα ότι θα ξεκουραστώ και ότι αύριο θα είναι μια καινούργια μέρα που θα ξεκινήσω σιγά σιγά να διορθώνω τα πράγματα.

----------


## Pavlos

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Ένας χρόνος από τότε που είχα γράψει κάτι εδώ. Έχουν συμβεί τρομερά πράγματα. Πήρα το δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου και το πτυχίο. Μετά από όλα αυτά μετακόμισα Κύπρο και μένω μόνος μου. Στην αρχή ήταν όλα δύσκολα. Με βοήθεια όμως από κάποιους καλούς γνωστούς βρήκα δύο δουλειές εποχιακές και με το καλό αγόρασα και το δικό μου αυτοκίνητο. Ένιωσα ότι ανέβηκα ένα σκαλοπάτι. Τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο μου απάντησαν από μια αγγελία σε μια δουλειά πάνω στο πτυχίο μου. Πήγα έδωσα πρώτη συνέντευξη και μετά και μια δεύτερη. Στη δεύτερη ήμουν αγχωμένος πολύ γιατί θα με ρωτούσαν τεχνικά θέματα. Το αφεντικό με είδε έτσι και μου είπε ότι θα με ειδοποιήσει για το αν θα με πάρει. Ο άνθρωπος είχε αποφασίσει να μου δώσει μια ευκαιρία αλλά εγώ με τη συμπεριφορά μου τον έβαλα σε σκέψεις. Ξέχασα να πω ότι η δουλειά αυτή απαιτει ταξίδια στο εξωτερικό για εγκατάσταση δικτύων υπολογιστών πάνω σε εμπορικά πλοία συνήθως τύπου tanker. Ο άνθρωπος είχε και έχει ενδοιασμούς γιατί του φάνηκα αρκετά ντροπαλός και μαζεμένος. Τελικά μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία με την συμφωνία όπως είπε να γίνω πιο proactive και aggressive. To παλεύω όσο μπορώ να αλλάξω. όμως αλλάζει ο άνθρωπος από κακές συνήθειες όπως τις λέω; Βέβαια από τη μεριά μου και εγώ βλέπω τα πράγματα πάντα από την αρνητική τους πλευρά και με ηττοπάθεια.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα  :Smile:  γιατί πάλι γράφω πολλά όπως έλεγε και η ψυχολόγος μου παλιά. Πήγα τα ξημερώματα Σαββάτου πάνω σε ένα tanker στο λιμάνι του Rotterdam στην Ολλανδία. Ειλικρινά έκανα ότι μπορούσα. 13 ώρες πάνω στο πλοίο ήμουν. Δεν τα κατάφερα. Είχα 2 προβλήματα για το ένα δεν είχα προετοιμαστεί καλά εγώ και για το άλλο κατά όπως φαίνεται τώρα κάπου θόλωσα όταν έκανα τις δοκιμές.
Αύριο έρχεται και ο πρόεδρος της εταιρείας από την Αμερική και θα χρειαστεί να δώσω απαντήσεις. Έτσι όπως τους τα παρουσίασα κατάλαβαν ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν στο υλικό που στείλαμε γι' αυτό το πήρα μαζί μου για να το έχω αύριο εκεί να το κάνουμε testing. Εκεί θα δείξει τι θα γίνει και τι θα φανεί.
Σε λίγο φεύγω από το ξενοδοχείο για να πάω στο αεροδρόμιο. Αισθάνομαι όμως μεγάλη ηττοπάθειακαι ότι επιβεβαίωσα τους ενδοιασμούς του αφεντικού που είχε πριν με προσλάβει. Σε επικοινωνία με τη ψυχολόγο που είχα από την Ελλάδα μου είπε να σκεφτώ και το θέμα των αγχολυτικών και ότι περίμενε ότι θα σταματούσα να καταστροφολογώ και να μεγαλοποιώ τόσο πολύ τα πράγματα μέσα στο μυαλό μου και να τα σκέφτομαι ξανά και ξανά.
Αυτά τα λίγα πάλι  :Smile: .

----------


## elis

φιλε χαλαρωσε αυτο ελειπε ακομα δε βγηκεσ απο τη σχολη να γινεισ κ μαστορασ 
ηρεμησε θελει εμπειρια η δουλεια να χεισ τα ματια σου ανοιχτα να κανεισ οτι μπορεισ με ψυχραιμια κ αμα παει καλα πηγε 
αμα δεν παει θα βρεισ αλλου δουλεια μην αγχωνεσαι μικροσ εισαι ακομα 
κανεισ δεν ηξερε πριν μαθει.

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος!Κ εγω ποτε ποτε αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα κοιμαμαι πολυ δυσκολα κ ορισμενες φορες αυτο κουραζει,Προτεινω να πινεις κανενα φυσικο ροφημα οπως το τιλιο κ το χαμομηλι που ηρεμει

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παυλε χαιρομαι που σε διαβαζω μετα απο 2 χρονια οπου συνομιλουσαμε εσυ κ εγω σ αυτο το θρεντ!
Πως περναει ετσι ο καιρος, ε....
Το ζητημα ειναι να ερχονται καλυτερα κ να εξελισσομαστε  :Smile: 
Και βλεπω εσυ τα πας πολυ καλα!
Μην σκεφτεσαι μονο πολυ κ μην δυιλιζεις τον κωνωπα! (στα ειχα πει κ παλιοτερα ακριβως τα ιδια!)
Δεν χρειαζεται η πολυ σκεψη, μην ταλαιπωρεις το μυαλο σου με περιττα αγχη κ εγνοιες!
Χαιρομαι που σε διαβασα, σου ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια κ παντα απο το καλο στο καλυτερο!
Μια τελευταια ερωτησουλα : τα φαρμακα τα εκοψες εντελως? συννενοηθηκες με γιατρο να φανταστω, ε? πως νιωθεις τωρα που τα εκοψες?

----------

